# Software Update: HR20 0x119 - Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New Software 01/12/2007
Manufacture 700 - 0x119

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76259
Discussion Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76257

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*

*Forced Update Only; During "Elvis 2" window.. 01/13/2007 and 01/14/2007
During "Release Candidate" window*; This version has not been pushed to customer, and should be consdiered a Release Candidate, not a national release

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History:*
Version 0x115 (01/08/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x10b (12/20/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x108 (12/12/2006): *Discussion Thread #1 Discussion Thread #2 * _Note: Was not released nationally_ 
Version 0x104 (12/06/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_ 
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xF6 (11/21/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEB (11/07/2006): *Discussion Thread* _Note: Was not released nationally_
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please... I would really like to keep this thread only with the issues.

If it is not an Issue report... or trying to help some resolve and issue.

Take it to this thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76257


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

My caller ID is still screwy - upstairs hr20 ng - downstairs hr20 caller ID work fine. Have switched lines - but no help -

*UPDATE*

*Got caller ID To Work!!!*

My phone line for the upsatairs Hr20 was connected off my alarm system and just could not get enough signal. My H20 off the same line works perfectly and so did the hr20 up until aprox 3 releases ago.
Anyway, I connected from a different line than the h20 was on and voila! Caller ID Works perfectly. As far as I am concerned problem fixed.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Baimo - do you have DSL - and if the answer is yes, have you tried switching filters?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Notice... if you are getting the TrickPlay reboot issue that was seen in 0x115.

It is *CRITICAL* that you post this additional information.

1) What Type of channel: MPEG-4; MPEG-2 SD; MPEG-2 HD; OTA
2) Was this a recording or a live buffer?
3) If a recording, what software version was the recording done under
4) What exact action you where doing that caused the reboot.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I am saddened to find that the Trick Play is still having problems.

I went to my HD Jay Leno show (The Tonight Show) that recorded on the evening of the 9th from my local NBC affiliate (WFLA). FYI, this was not an OTA recording, as I do not have an OTA antenna.

I waited until after the monologue (~9 minutes into the recording) and just as they started going to commercial I started queuing up some 30 second trick plays. On the 4th one it reset. When it works, I normally queue up 7 skips.

Anyway the problem still exists with 119.

EDIT - Just to make sure my post falls within the guidelines Earl posted:

1) I THINK it was MPEG-4, although I am not sure how to tell for sure (It was WFLA channel 8, recorded through the satellite).
2) Recording
3) It was recorded under 115.
4) Queuing up 30second trick plays.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

That recording was made under 0115. Try trickplay with a new recording made since downloading 0119.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

To be honest, I have had very few problems with Trick Plays. That was the only one that I could reliably reproduce. I will of course, watch for more.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Still having an issue with going from DD audio to non-DD and then back to DD audio.

I've given a more detailed description in previous 'issues' threads, but basically 
the problem is that when I switch to something non-DD and then back to 
something with DD audio, the Center channel doesn't kick on... have to turn off 
my receiver and turn it back on and then it works.

Here's a link to my post with more details:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=730039#post730039

No other issues really... love the new speed of the guides.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I am now getting 771 on my local NBC HD OTA channel (WGAL 8.1 and 8.2) in Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market. Comes in fine on my TV's ATSC tuner. The SD feed is fine on my HR 20.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Forced 119 tonight, but I noticed that there is a new issue I haven't noticed before. 

This was prior to the 119 update. I am "missing" several recordings in my Playlist. I go to history it say recorded, but it isn't in my Playlist. Both were recorded on 115. One was SD station (Soapnet) and the other was channel 4 (MPEG 2).

I turned on the TV to the BSOD this morning. Between those two issues, I decided to force 119 when I say the opportunity. 

Well see if 119 corrects these issues.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

dthoman said:


> Forced 119 tonight, but I noticed that there is a new issue I haven't noticed before.
> 
> This was prior to the 119 update. I am "missing" several recordings in my Playlist. I go to history it say recorded, but it isn't in my Playlist. Both were recorded on 115. One was SD station (Soapnet) and the other was channel 4 (MPEG 2).
> 
> ...


The recordings are likely gone forever.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

On x115 I had a Letterman recording from this week that would always reboot at Trickplay FF4X after Jennifer Hudson.

Been fast forwarding at 4X thru it for past half-hour, back and forth. No problems.

Good so far!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a problem with some of my OTA channels with 0119 (also had it on 0115).

I originally only saw it with 1 channel, but now it is 3 of the 6 OTA channels I get in my zip code (95076).

Channels are 8-1 KSBWDT, 8-2 KSBWDT2, 35-1 KCBADT.

I was working on installing a new outdoor antenna today when I ran into the problem. Went to the signal strength screen so I could find the right spot for the antenna. The 3 channels listed above get signal strength of 0. They are broadcasting from the same location as 25-1, which gets a signal strength of 100.

The strange part though, is that if I tune to any of the 3 channels, they are crystal clear - not even the slightest hint of a weak signal. With my indoor antenna I was getting varying signal strengths on these channels - anywhere from 35 - 65, and I would see pixelation and audio issues here and there.

New antenna fixes that, but no signal strength. I've watched the channels a little bit tonight, but I don't know if they're locked with a solid 50 or 100 or ?? So I have no idea what the future performance of these channels might be.

I tried resetting all the OTA channels and going through the setup again, with no change.


----------



## gantte (Jan 21, 2003)

Got 0x119 - OTA channels for 4-xx where xx is 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Call Sign WUNC-DT 

4-1 UNC-TV
4-2 UNC-HD
4-3 UNC-KD
4-4 UNC-ED
4-5 UNC-NC

Zip 27513 (Raleigh/Durham NC) market

ALL these come in STRONG via direct ATSC tuner in my Sammy, but
never once on any load in HR-20, including 0x119

YES, I did the manual initial OTA setup, at least six times.


----------



## dboone21 (Dec 21, 2006)

running hdmi cable, on commercials and sometimes show (SNL - haven't tried others yet) the sound cuts out for a half a second then comes back. Might just be the channel though (NBC out of St Louis.) Otherwise the upgrade seems great!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jump to Live seems to jump to Live minus 4 minutes on MPEG4. (But doesn't reboot.)  Forward to Tick seems to be halfway point if less then 30 mins in current show?

Continuing to test,
Tom


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Two Issues with 119

OTA
4.1 KOMOHD 98119 zip not coming in, 771, comes in strong on ATSC tuner in TV.

HDMI
Sammy LNS4095 1080p tv. 
All four modes checked in HR20 set-up, 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i
Native Mode set to: on

Lower channels (locals) and HD channels picture comes through fine. If I change the channel to a higher level SD channel, like 293 Baby First TV, my tv detects no signal.

If I change native mode to: off, same scenario as above, but if I then change the input mode to component voila channel 293 comes in. Switch it back to HDMI and no signal detected message.


----------



## jhrain (Jan 10, 2007)

Hard reset new SONY 982 Receiver. Got Center Channel back.

Changed to non-DD channel then back and lost center channel again.

Confirmed all connections are solid. DVD player giving 5.1....


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Same OTA issues as before after 119...EPG info appears on all.....however all Im able to get are 771 messages and zero signal strength. Possible I have bad OTA tuners, Earl??


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

travelswiss said:


> Two Issues with 119
> 
> OTA
> 4.1 KOMOHD 98119 zip not coming in, 771, comes in strong on ATSC tuner in TV.
> ...


No problems with 4.1 KOMO-HD here after upgrading to 0x119. You might just need to repeat your OTA Setup.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Not seen this one recently: closed captioning GONE over night. RBR needed to restore it. 

I am very tired with the complete lack of improvement to closed captioning over these last several updates. It's inexcusable. I don't want to hear "they're working on it" any more. Closed captioning isn't a new feature of TV tuners.

I said I'd give it until January. It is now January, and I see no improvement to captioning. Placement and timing is wonky, and corruption continues. Unacceptable.


----------



## Oldsteve (Dec 9, 2006)

Locked up the box this morning testing caller ID. Had the caller ID sub-menu up and called. Programmimg continued, no caller ID and remote buttons will not work. Ugh!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Yesterday, before the update, it said 4 new/4 total for Doctor Who. And it does again, but for some reason, occasionally, it says 2 new/2 total despite there being 4 shows.

Doesn't seem like a big issue--just an odd glitch.


----------



## theoldone (Dec 19, 2006)

zipcode 77414

channels 2-3 kprcdt and 11-2 khoudt are in guide but I get a 771

software download 119


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please... Issues only.

If you are having GOOD results... you can put them into the disucussion of 0x119.


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

Upgraded to 0x119 last night. I was watching The View yesterday which recorded on Wed 1/17 on version 0x115 on D* MPEG4. During both the second and third commercial break, I FFx4 and when I hit play the first time and skip back the second time, both times the screen went black which forced me to have to reset manually. OTA is active, networking is active but no media server is connected, no external drives.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Caller ID still not working

No other issues found so far.

The 115 release when I went to photos and music it had a longer wait period once I selected photos.

Now with 119 its back being fast.


----------



## cborod (Jan 13, 2007)

complete lockup after download.

Tried various rbr/disconnect Ethernet, disconnect HDMI....no success.

locks after 2nd checking satellite screen.

Reloaded previous version and box returned to normal. (meaning 01b issues.)

Incomplete channel guide
Inoperable Ethernet
Cancelled recordings

will try a complete erase today and reload 119 tonight....try to eliminate any prior corruption that might be in play.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Still no 5-2 in the West Palm Beach, FL Locals.

Zip: 33461
Channel: WPTVDT2


----------



## bjterp00 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Audio Issue*

New issue for me -- never happened until I forced 0x119. I'll run through my series of events just in case it helps:

Last night:
1) Downloaded 0x119 late last night (~ 12:30 am EST)
2) All seemed to be working fine
3) Turned unit off with remote
4) Pushed "GUIDE" to see if it really turns the unit back on -- it did!
5) Turned off receiver (Yamaha RX-V596 connected via optical)
6) Turned unit and TV off with remote "TV Power Off" (it was on channel 76 DSHD)

This morning:
1) Turned receiver on (with remove AV1 Power)
2) Turned unit and TV on with "TV Power On" remote button
3) NO AUDIO -- it was on channel 76, but there was no sound
4) Changed channel to 78 HDNM, and sound came on (in Dolby Digital)
5) Changed back to 76, and sound worked okay (but was not a DD broadcast)

Sorry for the detail, but thought it could be useful. I will post an edit if something else happens. Other than this, 0x119 seems to be working well. Guide is responsive, added padding to an AUTORECORD of "Maryland, Sports & Basketball" - won't know if it actually worked unit next game or replay.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

travelswiss said:


> Two Issues with 119
> 
> OTA
> 4.1 KOMOHD 98119 zip not coming in, 771, comes in strong on ATSC tuner in TV.


I'm getting KOMO just fine. However I lost channel 11. What I found was the tuner sensitivity definately changed. A little re-aiming of my antenna brought it back in. The HR20 seems to be either (a) somewhat less sensitive to signal level or (b) somewhat more sensitive to multipath than the ATSC tuner in my TV.

I did not go back through OTA setup though. Will probably try that later today.

Carl


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

0119 downloaded 1/13

Playing MGEG-4 (KHOU Houston) - 0115 recording:

1. One 2-second Audio dropout at :11 min in. Several rewinds and replays of different methods all confirmed same audio dropout at same instant in recording.
2. Pixelation and 1-sec audio dropout at :28 min into recording - not reproduceable

Recorded and live:

3. MPEG-4 (local HD) quality noticeably less  than OTA. Especially "motion" scenes.

Hammered trickplays - especially 30 sec skipping and stacking skips - NO ISSUES!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Excuse me, but closed captioning not working isn't a bug--it's a feature that has never been properly implimented. This is not "pinky" or a reboot we're talking about.
> 
> As well, this is not some piece of code that is present in this release, but me complaining that there is NO CHANGE to the CC coding issue in any recent release, national or RC.
> 
> I'm not complaining about the stability of the RC code, so I don't, honestly, know what you're talking about.


My girl friend, who is very hearing impaired, is also very disappointed that the CC issue hasn't been resolved in any of the releases.
Since CC works just fine when using the OTA antenna that is connected directly to the tv and works fine using the *H20* receiver, one has to wonder why there is a problem with CC via the HR20. 
119 didn't fix a feature that, for many paying customers,
is a requirement for tv viewing enjoyment.

Chuck


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Upon turning on this AM, no picture or sound on any channels except one. RBR solved this. 
Also, since 119 it appears to me that channel changes are slower. All my video settings are the same as before.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Oldsteve said:


> Locked up the box this morning testing caller ID. Had the caller ID sub-menu up and called. Programmimg continued, no caller ID and remote buttons will not work. Ugh!


Tested mine just now; no problems. What do you consider the "sub-menu"?


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

This is a repost, but since this is a thread for issues:

Channel 14-1 in the Salt Lake City market never came in before; no 771 error, just blank screen. This is KJZZ, the local Utah Jazz station. After downloading 1x19 and resetting OTAs, it switched from channel 14-1 to 99-1, but still no picture, even though a signal is coming through according to the signal meter.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Was watching a morning news show while I recorded start of the footlball game this afternoon. About 1:10, selected the game from the list; no recording, just a gray screen. Went to the live game, backed up the buffer, but that just froze the live picture. Returned to the live game, no trickplay functions worked (other remote functions responsive). Watching the game off the H20 while HR20 reboots.
This is the first problem I've had like this ever; not under earlier software, Santa or Elvis.
Will report back soon what happens after the reboot.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Was watching a morning news show while I recorded start of the footlball game this afternoon. About 1:10, selected the game from the list; no recording, just a gray screen. Went to the live game, backed up the buffer, but that just froze the live picture. Returned to the live game, no trickplay functions worked (other remote functions responsive). Watching the game off the H20 while HR20 reboots.
> This is the first problem I've had like this ever; not under earlier software, Santa or Elvis.
> Will report back soon what happens after the reboot.


Reboot from Menu fixed the problem, restored trick play.
Will try recording some other stuff this afternoon to see if I need to go back to old software. All hell will break loose if I lose 24 & Desperate HW


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

gantte said:


> Got 0x119 - OTA channels for 4-xx where xx is 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
> Call Sign WUNC-DT
> 
> 4-1 UNC-TV
> ...


I lost at least one OTA HD channel too with 119. The TV's ATSC tuner shows WLYH (15.1) at approx. 55% signal strength, but the HR20's signal meter is less than 20%. Somehow this 119 update screwed with my HR20s HD OTA tuner's sensitivity. I also re-ran the OTA setup several times to no avail.

I am in the Lancaster/Harrisburg, PA market (17022).


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry for another post, but when running the OTA signal strength meter with 115 and 119, has anyone else noticed about a 5 second delay when waiting for the OTA signal strength meter to show up? It used to be almost instant, but now has a long delay. A bug with 115 AND 119?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

This morning I was watching Lethal Weapon 2 on TNTHD. The audio and video weren't sync'd. I am using an HDMI cable. The problem was while watching the live movie, AND while going back and watching the buffered part.

I am not completely sure this HR-20 related. It is possible that it was the broadcast, but I am not sure.


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> This morning I was watching Lethal Weapon 2 on TNTHD. The audio and video weren't sync'd...
> 
> I am not completely sure this HR-20 related. It is possible that it was the broadcast, but I am not sure.


Milkman, watching TNTHD for "2" hours here in CA. No sync problems at all...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> I lost at least one OTA HD channel too with 119.


So did my brother last night. This morning, its all fine. Maybe it takes time to recycle into the guide properly.


n3ntj said:


> Sorry for another post, but when running the OTA signal strength meter with 115 and 119, has anyone else noticed about a 5 second delay when waiting for the OTA signal strength meter to show up? It used to be almost instant, but now has a long delay. A bug with 115 AND 119?


Its actually shows the data stream, as opposed to a true signal strength - so perhaps the delay is not that big a deal.


----------



## The Phantom Ghost (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm watching the Bears game on my ota HD fox channel and still getting audio drop outs and the same weird video effects that coincide with it.

I wasn't having this problem untill the 0x115 and the 0x119 download. It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Elvis II last night. Put the HR20 into "sleep" mode while it was recording Saturday Night Live (MPEG4) and went to bed. 

Noticed trick plays not working this afternoon. Decided to check the SNL recording and received the DDnD prompt. Reset the receiver. SNL now seems watchable and trick play functionality returned... EXCEPT, when I paused and then hit play and forward to catch back up to live, and then forward again, just to make sure I was caught up, I kept getting periodic audio drop outs until I changed the channel.

I'm using component connections.

Sully

Oops, the trick plays were on a live recording (the Bears game) on an OTA broadcast (MPEG2).

Also may be worth noting that I had not done a reset after the Elvis II download last night.


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

OTA tuning issues:
1. With my HR10-250 I could move the indoor antenna alot and it would only make minor changes to the signal strength. With the HR20 tiny changes to the antennae can change signal strength from 85-90% to no signal at all.
2. The OTA signal strength for the Tampa CBS and ABC stations are different for tuner 1 & 2. For example for WTSPDT, tuner 1 is 90% and tuner 2 is 0%. For WFTSDT tuner 1 is 53% and tuner 2 is 93%.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Downloaded 0x119 last night and all seems to be working well except for the occasional buzz saw audio on my local Fox channel HD (*only *the Fox network).

The audio stutter is not near as bad as 0x115 or 0x10b, but it is still there.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Milkman said:


> This morning I was watching Lethal Weapon 2 on TNTHD. The audio and video weren't sync'd. I am using an HDMI cable. The problem was while watching the live movie, AND while going back and watching the buffered part.
> 
> I am not completely sure this HR-20 related. It is possible that it was the broadcast, but I am not sure.


I was watching the same episode this morning and I had the synch problems too.


----------



## nspdave (Jan 14, 2007)

I was watching an SD program, went to the list and attempted to watch a 0x10b recorded HD program and had the system freeze. This is the first time ever I have had the system hang. I did a RBR and attempted the same sequence several times and I could not repeat the problem.

Everything else seems to be working great.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Watching the end of an MPEG 2 recording from Elvis I during halftime of the Bears game. There were only 12 minutes left to play in the one hour recording. A couple minutes into the viewing, the recording froze, I heard a loud click, and the HR20 rebooted. 

Sully

PS I hadn't had ANY spontanious reboots during Elivs I.

PPS After the reboot, watched the end of the program. It froze momentarily at the same spot that it had before, but then continued on through the end of the recording.


----------



## no_to_co (Dec 31, 2006)

I got the update last night mainly because 0x115 gave me the black screen on trick play.

With 0x119 everything takes an extra second or 2. When skipping 30 or backing up nothing happens for a second or 2 before it engages, and when I stack the skips, the screen freezes for a little while before things resolve them self. Other trick play commands have similar delay.

When I select a new recording from list view to watch, the screen goes blank for 2 seconds before playback starts.

This happens with mpg4 and mpg2 recordings done off the satellite in software 0x115 and 0x119.

No permanent black screens or reboots, yet.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

Audio dropouts on OTA Fox here in Pensacola during the bears game - Channel 10-1 frequency 9. Signal strength 89.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Milkman said:


> This morning I was watching Lethal Weapon 2 on TNTHD. The audio and video weren't sync'd. I am using an HDMI cable. The problem was while watching the live movie, AND while going back and watching the buffered part.
> 
> I am not completely sure this HR-20 related. It is possible that it was the broadcast, but I am not sure.


I was actually watching quite a bit of that movie as well on TNT-HD and didn't have any sync issues.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

I ran into the black screen problem this morning. I turned the unit off last night (it was on channel 72, espn2hd) and this morning when I turned it on all channels were black, no audio or video, but the menu was working fine. Doing a reboot via menu fixed it.

I had the black screen problem once before on version 108, so it's not completely fixed yet.


----------



## jcurrier31 (Dec 15, 2006)

I was having the same audio sync problem with the Bears Seahawks game this morning. The sound was about a second off. I changed the channel and then changed it back then the audio was fine. Only issue I have had so far with the Elvis RC2


----------



## Machpelah (Jan 7, 2007)

Downloaded 0x119 last night. By morning all Trick Play functions had failed and couldn't play any recorded shows. This problem has remain unchanged throughout all upgrades since 0x0be. Only fix is to RBR.

Thankfully, I've watched almost all of the Bears/Seachickens game in HD without incident. However, I await the spontanous freeze and subsequent RBR at any time. :nono2:


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

Lots of audio drop outs on MPEG-4 Fox local as I write this (Bear-Seahawks game). A screen freeze watching same program after a Pause... only a station change restored functionality...


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

raw6464 said:


> Lots of audio drop outs on MPEG-4 Fox local as I write this (Bear-Seahawks game). A screen freeze watching same program after a Pause... only a station change restored functionality...


The Fox broadcast is messed up, not the receiver's problem. I don't have the latest release, but only the Directv Fox broadcast- here in Baltimore, channel 45- is affected. From something else I read it may also be affecting the ota broadcast as well.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Noticed several drop outs a digital break ups on the national HD channels


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

dkgator said:


> Audio dropouts on OTA Fox here in Pensacola during the bears game - Channel 10-1 frequency 9. Signal strength 89.


I'm getting that too here in Jacksonville...possibly a network problem??


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

I had a lockup while trying to edit settings for a series link. It just kept saying "please wait" and nothing ever happened and nothing would respond. After about 10 minutes of waiting I had to do a RBR. Anyone else have this happen. This thing sure as HELL better not mess up my premiere of 24.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've seen reports on various forums of problems with Fox during the game in various markets around the country. So it appears to be a problem with various local affiliates and nothing to do with the HR20.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Watching the Seahawks/Bears game live on local Fox MPEG4 channel and audio/video froze just after half time. Changed channel to my Fox MPEG2 OTA channel which was fine. Changed back to MPEG4 and black screen with no audio. So watched the game for a while on MPEG2 OTA channel. Later, during a commercial, went back to MPEG4 Fox channel and all was fine.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

petergaryr said:


> I'm getting that too here in Jacksonville...possibly a network problem??


Might be. I was getting on my HR10 as well, especially during 4th Q. Up in SLC, OTA.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Machpelah said:


> Downloaded 0x119 last night. By morning all Trick Play functions had failed and couldn't play any recorded shows. This problem has remain unchanged throughout all upgrades since 0x0be. Only fix is to RBR.
> 
> Thankfully, I've watched almost all of the Bears/Seachickens game in HD without incident. However, I await the spontanous freeze and subsequent RBR at any time. :nono2:


If you have been having those issues since 0xBE..
Then you may have a faulty hard drive, or something else.

I would definently consider doing a full system format, or request a replacement system.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please... ISSUES only in this thread.
And if you are "replying" with a followup to one of yoru posts... edit the original... it will make it a LOT easier to read at a later time.

Tomorrow when I am back at my desk, I will scrube this thread... to be issues only.


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

Bears game on 119. Having the same problems I've always had while watching any HD programming from mpeg4 broadcasters via satellite. 

Symptom: Stuttering audio for a split second........... video freezes, no audio...........video goes to blue screen for several seconds, still no audio..........then video and audio return (sometimes does this two or three times in a row.

Assumed Cause: The encoder at the local pickup site is being overloaded and it takes several seconds for the buffers to clear. 

I don't think it's a problem with the dvr but instead the mpeg 4 encoder.
Does any one else concur?
Does any one else see this?


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

ram4784 said:


> Bears game on 119. Having the same problems I've always had while watching any HD programming from mpeg4 broadcasters via satellite.
> 
> Symptom: Stuttering audio for a split second........... video freezes, no audio...........video goes to blue screen for several seconds, still no audio..........then video and audio return (sometimes does this two or three times in a row.
> 
> ...


I got exactly this issue during the Bears game, I am not getting it on CBS for the Chargers game.


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> I got exactly this issue during the Bears game, I am not getting it on CBS for the Chargers game.


I'm not either. It is usally the fox affiliate this happens on. Trying to cram too many bits into the stream. :nono2:


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Frequent stutter audio occurred watching local CBS HD (KFMB) via satellite. After brief stutter, audio drops for 2 to 6 seconds. 

No video anomaly noticed during audio stutter and drop. I've noticed about 8 occurrences so far.

Over


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Frequent stutter audio occurred watching local CBS HD (KFMB) via satellite. After brief stutter, audio drops for 2 to 6 seconds.
> 
> No video anomaly noticed during audio stutter and drop. I've noticed about 8 occurrences so far.
> 
> Over


Sounds like the same problem we are having out of the Dallas affiliates. Sometimes mine does not have video anomalies, but mostly it does. I still think it is an encoder problem at the local pickup/uplink sites.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

When rebooting the HR20, if the ethernet cable is plugged to either my Linkysys WRT54GC or my Airlink 101 MIMO XR the reboot stops in step 2 of 2 at 97% and won't complete. After removing the ethernet cable from the router(s) and rebooting, the HR20 boots to completion.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

ericp said:


> I only had one spontaneous reboot with 10b and one unviewable recording with 115.
> 
> But, with 119, my NBC (15-1) no longer comes in OTA. The reception was previously around 95% and is now "not acquired."
> 
> ...


I just wanted to follow up on this. It appears to have been tied to a change in antenna sensitivity. I adjusted my Silver Sensor a bit and NBC is tuned back in fine, now.

WHoooo-hooOOOOO BEARS!!!


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

we downloaded 119 last night. we just had a dolby digital drop out for about 10 seconds. watching the chargers on local CBS mpeg4 HD. audio fed via fiber from hr20 to a/v receiver. we had the same problem with 115... no other problems (yet).


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

I was watching the SD/NE game on the MPEG4 version of the local CBS affiliate (KDKA-DT). I was watching live, not delayed or from a recording. I pressed PAUSE, and about 2 seconds later the screen went blank and the DVR stopped responding to remote commands. I let it sit for a few minutes and then did a RBR. Note that unlike the crashes with 0x115 during trickplay, the HR20 didn't reboot on its own.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> The Fox broadcast is messed up, not the receiver's problem. I don't have the latest release, but only the Directv Fox broadcast- here in Baltimore, channel 45- is affected. From something else I read it may also be affecting the ota broadcast as well.


im in 115 .......downloading 119 tonight........had same fox issues fyi.....just wnated that known it may not be related to 119


----------



## Veloce (Nov 16, 2006)

Just experienced the unwatchable bug with 0x119. Hadn't seen it in quite a while, actually was thinking it was gone. Went to watch a show supposedly recorded at noon today (downloaded 0x119 last night and reset after the download.) It came up with the black screen. Could quickplay, but there was nothing there. Changed channels and looked around at realtime TV, and several channels where just black screen, no live TV on those channels! Checked signal strength, was fine. RBR and the channels all came back.
Sigh.
C


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

VLaslow said:


> When rebooting the HR20, if the ethernet cable is plugged to either my Linkysys WRT54GC or my Airlink 101 MIMO XR the reboot stops in step 2 of 2 at 97% and won't complete. After removing the ethernet cable from the router(s) and rebooting, the HR20 boots to completion.


I noticed this as well starting with 10b and continuing now. My eth cable needs to be unplugged for this to boot. Have connected to Linksys RV042.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

no_to_co said:


> I got the update last night mainly because 0x115 gave me the black screen on trick play.
> 
> With 0x119 everything takes an extra second or 2. When skipping 30 or backing up nothing happens for a second or 2 before it engages, and when I stack the skips, the screen freezes for a little while before things resolve them self. Other trick play commands have similar delay.
> 
> ...


Saw the same thing, but then it cleared up. I had the Bears game (Chicago Satellite HD Local 32) on a manual 5 hour recording and was watching that recording. At the same time, the Patriots game was recording (Chicago Satellite HD Local 2) on a guide recording with 3 hour pad, just to see if that works. While that was going on, the situation was as described as above. Once I got to the end of the Bears game and stopped/deleted that recording, box responsiveness improved dramatically.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

this is a first! again watching the charger game live, on local CBS mpeg4. we just had an audio and video drop out for about 10 seconds. no black screen but a BLUE screen...:eek2: now as i type i here the buz-saw audio and pixilization, for about 10 seconds. using HDMI for video and fiber for dolby digital thru my a/v receiver. no RBR's necessary the hr20 recovered on its own.


----------



## ptimmerm (Jan 8, 2007)

I downloaded 119 last night and all appears to be fine. The only problem I ran into has been the following.

After installing 119, I recorded a show about Yellowstone off the Discovery HD (channel 76 I believe). The show recorded fine, but first thing this morning I went to watch and had a freeze up. The entire unit just froze and needed a RBR to fix the problem. Since then all has been fine. In case it matters I tried playing it by going into LIST, highlighting the program and pressing play on the remote. Again RBR fixed it and no problems since. I had not experienced this problem in any previous software builds.

Watched the entire Bears game this afternoon (non OTA) and all went well. Made a lot of use of the 30 second skip function and encountered no random reboots. This was my BIG problem with 115.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

2tonedug said:


> this is a first! again watching the charger game live, on local CBS mpeg4. we just had an audio and video drop out for about 10 seconds. no black screen but a BLUE screen...


I had that same bluescreen here in LA as well (I've got x115), might have been the broadcast.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Very minor "issue" - during FF 3 and 4, the preview frames are out of order - watching a play clock at the top of the screen you can see it jumping all over the place. Much worse in FF4.

Also still seeing "Random Playback Start" bug, where playback of a recording starts after the actual beginning of the recording, so you have to rewind to see everything.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Had my first lockup tonight ever (since installation in October). I'm on 119. 

Nothing was recording...was watching the NE/SD game live on OTA HD early in the 4th quarter. Kids wanted to watch AFV on ABC. Pressed record on game, then pressed channel up to get to ABC (which is the very next channel). The banner came up and showed the info for ABC, but the picture/sound never came in and the machine locked up completely. Performed RBR and everything came back fine and the recording resumed.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

Installed 119 last night, one issue so far: recorded the Bears/Seahawks game, the audio was out of sync with the video. Made the commentators look like they were dubbed badly.:nono2:


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

As a test, put a 3 hour pad on the Patriots game (for a total of 6.5 hours). The recording stopped 10 minutes into the pad period, or 3:40 after the start of the program (this seems extremely consistent over the last few releases). Watching while it was recording showed the 6:30 time bar allocation, which lasted until reselecting the program from the PlayList, whereupon the time bar shows only the 3:40 of actual recording. Chicago Satellite HD Local CBS 2.


----------



## Inkeyes (Oct 12, 2006)

My trick play still becomes unresponsive for no apparent reason. I will be watching something live (in HD or SD local or national), I will hit pause and there is no response. The guide button then will become unresponsive and the only way to unfreeze it is to hit the channel up/down button. I haven't had any black screen recordings YET, but it's too early to tell about that. I watched and recorded the BEARS today from my FOX local via satellite, it went fine, no problems. I am hooked up to a late model 37" Toshiba LCD via HDMI. Local via antenna and networking are not being used on my system.


----------



## tony7521 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm missing FOX OTA in the guide, channel 10-1 here in Pensacola (Mobile, AL DMA). The channel was not missing in 10b. Also, still missing channel 5-2 in the guide, which has never been there since OTA was enabled.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Watched the first half of a recording (Chicago satellite HD local NBC 5) of DOND. Pressed 
 and watched some of the Patriots game to confirm the padding bug. Pressed
, deleted the Patriots game, and selected the DOND recording to watch the 2nd half. Instead, got the "Keep or Delete" message. Selected keep, then went to play it again from the list, whereupon it played from the beginning.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Frequent stutter audio occurred watching local CBS HD (KFMB) via satellite. After brief stutter, audio drops for 2 to 6 seconds.
> 
> No video anomaly noticed during audio stutter and drop. I've noticed about 8 occurrences so far.


DishDog, this is a known local issue with KFMB. See my thread here.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Started recording 24 while watching the end of the SD/NE game. After the game ~ 8:20pm, went to watch 24 from the beginning (while still recording, of course). BSB. Reset removed what had been recorded.  OTA, MPEG2, component...

Sully


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

2tonedug said:


> this is a first! again watching the charger game live, on local CBS mpeg4. we just had an audio and video drop out for about 10 seconds. no black screen but a BLUE screen...:eek2: now as i type i here the buz-saw audio and pixilization, for about 10 seconds. using HDMI for video and fiber for dolby digital thru my a/v receiver. no RBR's necessary the hr20 recovered on its own.


2tonedug, this is a known local issue with KFMB. See my thread here. If you actually lost the video signal from KFMB, the HR20 will show a blue screen. When the video returns, the picture will come back. The blue screen is just how the HR20 handles a loss of video.

I watched the game live on the HR20 via OTA for the first half and didn't experience any video dropouts. (I watched the second half on my HR10 via OTA because I still like the trick play features better on the TiVo.)

Bummer about the game though


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

2tonedug said:


> this is a first! again watching the charger game live, on local CBS mpeg4. we just had an audio and video drop out for about 10 seconds. no black screen but a BLUE screen...:eek2: now as i type i here the buz-saw audio and pixilization, for about 10 seconds. using HDMI for video and fiber for dolby digital thru my a/v receiver. no RBR's necessary the hr20 recovered on its own.


I have 0x119. I too was watching Chicago WMAQ CBS game and also lost the signal. Video & audio stopped but HR20 didn't lock up. I always backup with the TiVo and of course it was having no problems.

I am having the audio drop-outs and pixilation in 0x119 that everyone described in 0x115. No RBRs.

Even though at least part of the menus were re-written (Parental Controls), I do not see any other changes. All the other bugs are still going strong including

Auto Record was supposed be be fixed in 0x115 but is still a mess in 0x119.
* It still cannot autorecord after a title search as promised.
* CIR-Channels I Receive Bug still makes it record channels you don't get.

Wrong Info Bug - Wrong First-Run/Repeat info still going strong. Still have Guide Bug and all of the other bugs and of course our friend Pinky!

*EDIT:
Now it has had a real lockup! It required a Red Button Reset during the ABC Apprentice national broadcast HD as Chicago WLS-7 Mpeg4.*

*Just had a second reset in one night again MPEG4's local. I am now beginning to feel your pain...

01/15/07 Having pizelation on MGREG4 local channels too now.

Errors trying to play back new MPG4 local shows. Try to play and it can't get past a negative time. Then a lockup. Another RBR. Shows recorded since the last RBR are lost.

01/16/07 Another RBR on MPG4. More lost shows.

0x119 will show you what a night at btmoore's or tsarn's must have been like.B]

At least for me 0x119 was a big step backwards. 0x115 was not having these problems for me.

- Craig*


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Noticed that at times when hitting the buttons to move up or down in the guide, it will sometimes move as if I hit a button twice. This moves the guide screen two times for just one push of the button on the remote. This also seems to happen with the number keys on the remote. Once in a while I will push a button once and it gives me two of the same number. This seems to only have started happened with the 115 and 119 upgrades. Not a big deal but one of the biggest problems with 119 I have seen so far.


----------



## memory1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I am getting system freeze-up condition when accessing the local net ie Music and pictures this problem did not exist before 0119 upgrade last night


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

I got 3 system lock ups today watching the San Diego game. I was on OTA CBS from LA. I have not had this issue for at least 3 months.


----------



## shing (Sep 3, 2006)

I downloaded 0119 Saturday night (I did not participate in the 0115 download). So far no problems with trick play or playing shows taped prior to 0119. Experienced the "Delete now?" screen when trying to play recorded programs prior to 0119 but haven't seen that so far. I'm satisifed with this update as of now.


----------



## RickD2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, just experienced my first issue ever with my HR20. Was watching an MPEG4 (Atlanta) version of Numbers taped this past Friday and hit the skip forward 4 times which I have dont in the past with no issues whatsoever, BSOD ensues. Running 0119 with a Sony 65" KP65xxxx something or other, and Onkyo DD receiver. First time I have ever had this.. hopefully a fluke, but will post if anything else crops up...


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

I downloaded 119 last night, no problems until this evening.

1) Watching OTA HD broadcast of Chargers-New England game
2) It was live
3) Wanted to review a play and pressed the 5 sec back button two times. It jumped all the way back to the start of the buffer and froze. We had to switch to another channel and return to the original channel to continuing viewing.


----------



## RickD2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

Just noticed that my BSOD happens at exactly the 20 minute mark. Just did the same thing watching the same stream of Numbers and only hit the slip forward button one shot at a time and it still gave me the BSOD. Would it be possible for a stream error to be causing the BSOD?


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

I have 119, was recording 24 on Fox (MPEG-4) and Grease on NBC also MPEG-4 and was watching the tuner that was recording 24. Was getting audio drop outs throughout the show. I did a replay of where the audio dropouts were and the playback did not have any dropouts.

I wonder if there is a bug that I am seeing for watching one show as it is being recored and recording a second. That is when i was getting audio dropouts. But replaying the same section did not have audio dropouts....

Update: When I went to play Grease (MPEG-4 NBC KSDK), recorded earlier, I got a black screen for about 15-20 seconds, then the playback played with out any issues. I was also recording 2 shows on CBS and NBC both MPEG-4.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

fl_dba said:


> OTA tuning issues:
> 1. With my HR10-250 I could move the indoor antenna alot and it would only make minor changes to the signal strength. With the HR20 tiny changes to the antennae can change signal strength from 85-90% to no signal at all.
> 2. The OTA signal strength for the Tampa CBS and ABC stations are different for tuner 1 & 2. For example for WTSPDT, tuner 1 is 90% and tuner 2 is 0%. For WFTSDT tuner 1 is 53% and tuner 2 is 93%.


1. I am seeing the same thing - just a miniscule change of antenna aim and the signal goes from 90%+ to 0, loss of signal. The ATSC tuner in my TV does not even record a change in strength for the same position change.

2. I have also noted the two tuners seem to fluctuate signal levels just sitting there. Typically tuner 2 pops in first with a strong signal while one appears to be struggling to "understand it". Then 1 will come up also.

Carl


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Was watching 24 tonight on Fox. Every 10 minutes or so the picture would stutter and then it would blue screen and lock up for awhile. Would usually come back on on its own but you then missed a minute or so of the program. I finally switched over to my HR10 and noticed that every so often the picture would pixelate for just a second but then continue OK. The HR20 Fox feed was Mpeg4 and the HR10 feed was OTA. Seems that the Fox feed was having problems but the HR10 just recovers instantly while the HR20 would lock up and blue screen. The HR20 is too sensitive to bad transmissions and doesn't recover properly. This was a brand new out of the box replacement HR20 only several days old.


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

Had my first freeze up. While viewing my pictures and listening to music the unit would not respond. I had to due a RBR.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> Was watching 24 tonight on Fox. Every 10 minutes or so the picture would stutter and then it would blue screen and lock up for awhile. Would usually come back on on its own but you then missed a minute or so of the program. I finally switched over to my HR10 and noticed that every so often the picture would pixelate for just a second but then continue OK. The HR20 Fox feed was Mpeg4 and the HR10 feed was OTA. Seems that the Fox feed was having problems but the HR10 just recovers instantly while the HR20 would lock up and blue screen. The HR20 is too sensitive to bad transmissions and doesn't recover properly. This was a brand new out of the box replacement HR20 only several days old.


This is almost certainly a problem with the MPEG-4 encoders, not in the HR20, and it's difficult to prevent it. If there is a glitch in the MPEG-2 OTA signal it may cause just a minor dropout on your receiver. But DirecTV takes the MPEG-2 signal and reencodes it to MPEG-4. The MPEG-2 dropout will cause the MPEG-4 encoder to drop out of sync and then it has to resync to the bit stream, which means the dropout is significantly longer. The HR20 may also take time to resync. I am sure it can be improved but the MPEG-4 dropout is always going to be longer then the one on the original OTA MPEG-2 channel.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

firemed509 said:


> Had my first freeze up. While viewing my pictures and listening to music the unit would not respond. I had to due a RBR.


Once, I think with 10b, I had a case that looked like freeze. I waited and the box became responsive again (some sort of timeout if the computer is lost). I am not sure if this was your case...


----------



## jhrain (Jan 10, 2007)

Tonight watched recorded HD episodes of Desperate Housewives (please no comments) and had a 3 second audio drop out and pixalation. Also still having the Dolby Digital drop-outs. Watching live T.V. earlier today the center channel stopped working again. Using HDMI to T.V. and Digital out to receiver. Find myself using just the audio on the T.V. and turning down the receiver (what's the point of Dolby?).

I replaced both cables today, just as a test. The Receiver is brand new and did not have this problem with the HR10-250 (same channels). The HR10-250 is upstairs hooked to identical receiver and we confirmed tonight this is working as designed.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I have had a little time with 0x119 now and I think I am headed back to 0x10b. I got my HR20 the day 0x115 came out, I have been following the forum for a while and thought I would join the release testing. I had a few hours with release 10 The only trouble I had with my HR10-250 was that I would lose audio on my OTAs. 

Where I am now with my HR20 0x119 . I am not losing audio on my OTAs as much, but it still happens. I get all of my MPEG2 HDs perfectly. MPEG 4 HDs are a ways away for me.

The big change is below:

From channels 200 - 340 I only receive 231, 263, 302, 309, 311, 325, 326, 327, 333, 335. I am missing a ton of channels.

None of my other non HR20 receivers have this problem. When I move one of my other receives to the HR20s spot, I get all of the channels and the signal strengths are fine.


I am going to try and force 0x119 again (downloading now), since mine did not reset. If it doesnt work, I will wait until morning and go back to 0x10b.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

I was watching "Mike up" (otA) and notice a great deal of audio dropout and minor pixalation. Figure it was just the OTA so I switch to channel 82 (NBCHD) and had the same dropouts and pixalation. Anyone else have the same problem? Other than the ..119 has been pretty error free. 

Will any future releases offer more remote control av1,av2 manufacturers. I know most people probably use a universal remote, but I like to be able to control my rotel receiver with the volume control.


----------



## Anonuser (Jan 15, 2007)

Cruise controls much more stable (no lockups) than 10b. Audio dropouts (on occasion, I lose audio completely) begin to occur on OTA once cruise controls are used. Changing stations (flushing buffer) - and then back to original OTA corrects the audio dropout problem.


----------



## dechief4 (Sep 14, 2006)

Oops - posted this in the wrong thread originally. Sorry for the double post...

Downloaded 'Elvis 2' at 21:05 MT. Caller ID does not work on my HR-20 with this release. Caller ID functioned very well until release 0xFA and has not functioned since. All my phones, as well as the other two non-dvr satelite receivers, process caller ID properly (as did my HR-20 prior to 0xFA). 
Symptoms are random, but fall into two general categories: 1) no information at all about the call (nothing appears on the screen or in the log) or 2) the 'you must activate caller ID' message.

I have standard POTS service and I have not changed any physical connections with my setup since it was first installed.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> 1. I am seeing the same thing - just a miniscule change of antenna aim and the signal goes from 90%+ to 0, loss of signal. The ATSC tuner in my TV does not even record a change in strength for the same position change.
> 
> 2. I have also noted the two tuners seem to fluctuate signal levels just sitting there. Typically tuner 2 pops in first with a strong signal while one appears to be struggling to "understand it". Then 1 will come up also.
> 
> Carl


Have to agree with the above. This is nearly my exact situation and struggle with OTA with this receiver. Otherwise really enjoy it, it just stinks at OTA at this moment.


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

Downloaded 0119 -

Still do not get KVBCDT OTA
3-1
3-2
Las Vegas
89135

Other OTA channels are fine (in fact, they are stronger now).


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry if it's been reported, and for putting it in the wrong thread earlier.

Look like we know have "Partial Recording Deleted (14)"

I got this after manually scheduling my NBC-HD to record The Apprentice on KUSA-9, Denver.

*
"This showing was partially recorder because of an unexpected error. (14)"* 

Aurora, CO 80016


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Most interesting. "Crossing Jordan" is still in the todo list for tonight, 2 hours after it is supposed to record. Nothing in the history for this episode, nothing in MyPlaylist, no known conflict, just still in todo list.

Upcoming episode list shows next Saturday's reprise of this episode not set to record and next Sunday's new episode.

Have pix if interested.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

For me, 119 is a step back. I haven't had most of the problems recounted in these threads, and the ones I've had have been less frequent and less severe.

Since Sat night download:

Gray screen when I tried play recording of NFC game. No trick play worked, but remote otherwise responsive. Deleted the recording before menu reboot, so I don't know if it would have played after the reboot (my error). Recording was not padded, just hit R from the guide.

Gray screen and frozen DVR (remote completely unresponsive) when I tried to play SL of W/O a Trace. SL is padded for 1 hour to allow for football overrun. Attempted playback while it was still recording the pad. I have successfully watched this before this way (although maybe not starting while the padded part (after 11 pm) is recording). RBR restored normal function, watched the recording without further problem.

Audio dropouts during 24 (1 or 2 over the 2 hours) and during Desp Housewives (4 or 5 during the hour, along with 1 or 2 W. Woodpecker riffs. DTV should pay royalties to Walter Lantz' estate.) Dropouts last a few seconds. Have had occasional dropouts before, rarer under 115, but not the Woodpecker visit.

All the above incidents were during recordings; none live TV.
Component to the Toshiba; Optical audio to a Yamaha 5.1
All recording were MPEG4 off the satellite.

I guess if this continues, I'll downgrade to Santa, unless there's a new RC available, or a corrected national release.


----------



## jhiggins (Jan 8, 2007)

I downloaded 119 hoping to resolve sound cutting out on one local HD, KFMB in San Diego, however the problem is still here... The sound seems to only cut out on this station and is fairly frequent, during both stereo and DD. It cuts out on my TV through the HDMI cable and my stereo vi optical out, so it is definitely the HR20... 

now my wife insists on watching anything CBS in SD just to avoid the audio problems...


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

with 119, watching supernatural hd recording from last week box reset while fast forwarding.


----------



## jory (Oct 14, 2006)

I downloaded 119 at 10PM PST Sunday night. And I am having problems. After the download when the HR20 went back to the regular TV channel it was on before, *I discovered I lost my OTA*!! I went to the OTA setup screen, selected reset, then selected initial install, to get them back. The thing is, the machine is just sitting there not doing anything. Would it be safe to give it the 'red button' salute?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jory said:


> I downloaded 119 at 10PM PST Sunday night. And I am having problems. After the download when the HR20 went back to the regular TV channel it was on before, *I discovered I lost my OTA*!! I went to the OTA setup screen, selected reset, then selected initial install, to get them back. The thing is, the machine is just sitting there not doing anything. Would it be safe to give it the 'red button' salute?


yup. won't reload software unless you press the 0 2 4 6 8. good luck,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

welcome to the forums, mdavis! :welcome_s


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I am having Audio dropouts badly on KFMB Channel 8 (CBS) in San Diego, it could be related to this thread but I don't know http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76197
How I do I find out?


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

Cold case on CBS did not record. When I went to the history it stated that it was partially recorded and it had a *x ** next to it.


----------



## hsreed4 (Oct 31, 2006)

Updated to 119 last night. Running HR20 with RGB through amp, using as a switch.

Two significant issues:
1. While watching or recording MPEG 4 local channel, screen turns completely blue. It's the same color blue as in the menu, but just a blank blue screen. The show comes back on after a few moments, sometimes a couple of seonds, sometimes a minute or two. This also happened 1X on the MPEG2 local channel.

2. Trick play controls locked up once on an MPEG4 local channel. I went to the machine to reboot, but instead hit front panel buttons and started watching a recording. The trick controls became functional. Went to regular TV and the controls were funtional for live TV. Did not reboot machine.

Other items:
When it comes out of blue screen coma, sound is not linked to picture. Must fast forward or trip back to resync sound with pic

CC doesn't work all the time. It worked on one MPEG4 local show, not on two other non-mpeg4 local channels.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

dkgator said:


> Well I have had a little time with 0x119 now and I think I am headed back to 0x10b. I got my HR20 the day 0x115 came out, I have been following the forum for a while and thought I would join the release testing. I had a few hours with release 10 The only trouble I had with my HR10-250 was that I would lose audio on my OTAs.
> 
> Where I am now with my HR20 0x119 . I am not losing audio on my OTAs as much, but it still happens. I get all of my MPEG2 HDs perfectly. MPEG 4 HDs are a ways away for me.
> 
> ...


Stayed up late so I could revert back to 0x10b. All of my channels are back now. I sure hope they dont push this National until they get a few more kinks worked out.


----------



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

Didn't notice any changes with the 0x119.

I was hoping it would resolve the inability to receive one of my HD locals via OTA (771) that I have no problem receiving through the H10 (WTWC NBC 40.1).


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

VLaslow said:


> When rebooting the HR20, if the ethernet cable is plugged to either my Linkysys WRT54GC or my Airlink 101 MIMO XR the reboot stops in step 2 of 2 at 97% and won't complete. After removing the ethernet cable from the router(s) and rebooting, the HR20 boots to completion.


anything else on the network ? how many PC's, routers etc


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

dkgator said:


> Well I have had a little time with 0x119 now and I think I am headed back to 0x10b. I got my HR20 the day 0x115 came out, I have been following the forum for a while and thought I would join the release testing. I had a few hours with release 10 The only trouble I had with my HR10-250 was that I would lose audio on my OTAs.
> 
> Where I am now with my HR20 0x119 . I am not losing audio on my OTAs as much, but it still happens. I get all of my MPEG2 HDs perfectly. MPEG 4 HDs are a ways away for me.
> 
> ...


you should make sure you arenot in a "favorites guide mode" or otherwise call DIRECTV and have them resend all authorizations.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

Woke up to a black screen this morning under release 119. I normally leave it on a SD channel when turning it off at night because someone had reported earlier that the black screens in the morning might be related to leaving it on HD channels. Last night, I decided to leave it on channel 72 (ESPN HD) just to see what would happen. This morning, all channels were black except local channels via DirecTv. Even the OTA channels were black. Couldn't play inthing from List either. A RBR fixed everything.

Earl - I posted an auto sync issue with recording 2 things and trying to watch a 3rd under the Elivs 2 Discussion thread. Which is the right place to post issues?

Thanks!

ejb


----------



## gantte (Jan 21, 2003)

running 0x119

HR20 was in standby over night. I turned on my "system" (Sammy and HR-20).
As soon as I got audio and video, I tuned to 360 (FoxNews). The video froze
but the audio stream was still "live". After about 30 seconds, I down a "channel up"
and tuned to 362, (Weather Channel) and the who HR-20 locked up.

Did an RBR, all OK now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Strongly recommend a red button reboot after the complete retrieval of any release Candidate interim firmware update (note the last few posts and the next one). This seems to help avoid all sorts of potential issues, and folks tend to have far better experiences. Also, keep in mind the guide has to "refill", and it takes 24 hours to get a *full *guide update.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl,

HR20 running 0x119. My wife had the no response lock up this morming. She was trying to watch a recording of "Without a Trace" when it happened. She went into the list, and highlighted the program and tried to select play and could not get any response from the controller. I tried to see if it would respond to any commands and it didn't. It also would not respond to any commands from the front pannel. Forced an RBR and system rebooted. After the RBR, I tried to watch "Without A Trace" and it worked correctly. The recording appears to be ok.

Bob


----------



## cottonchopper (Oct 4, 2006)

Running 0119. When finished a recording that was done on a MPEG2 SD channel (NIK) recorded under 010B, instead of receiving the "Do you want to keep or delete" question, the screen just froze, like it was paused. Hitting Play or Pause did nothing. Neither did Stop or any trick plays, I also tried Select, hoping that it was just an invisible question. Nothing. Finally hit Exit and the screen when black with no further responses from the remote. Had to perform RBR.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

I am getting lots of freezing during playbacks of shows recorded with Elvis I and Elvis II. Sometimes the recordings continue to play after a couple minutes, sometimes I am able to skip ahead a bit. Restart seems to clear the problem up for a brief while and then it returns. This is happening with MPEG2 (OTA) & MPEG4 recordings. I am using component connections on a Sony KDS50A2000, native turned on for all “resolutions.”

Sully

PS I didn't notice any freezing with Elvis I.

Need to add that sometimes after freezing, I get the Delete/Do Not Delete message. I can't get through 10 minutes of a recording now without needing a restart. Guess I may have to "punt" and drop back to the last national release. Weird that I didn't see this with Elvis 1 when others were...


----------



## cjwal (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else has seen this as I did not have time to read all of the issues. But I downloaded Elvis 2 last night and this morning when I got to run my downstairs unit, I got the unresponsive remote bug.

Again, I have not gone through all of the posts in detail, but I noticed I could power off the unit on the front panel and when I did the eye would wind down like it normally does on a shut off, but then it would blink fast 8 or 9 times. Normally it just winds down and shuts off. I did this a couple of times just to make sure I was seeing it correctly and it did it again. 

Just wondering if this is some kind of failure notification. Anyway, did RBR and all is back to normal.

CJ


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

For those who have the 119 update....has it resolved any "padding issues"-two examples-first- when I recorded a football game scheduled for 3 hours and added 1 and 1/2 hours and ended up having the recording stop after 3 hrs & 10 minutes..and second- recording the 3 hour program (ie football game) and recording the next hour long show as a work around. When the 3 hour recording ends and I go to the next recording, instead of starting at the beginning, it starts at the "live time" of the show being recorded.......... thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bajanjack said:


> For those who have the 119 update....has it resolved any "padding issues"-two examples-first- when I recorded a football game scheduled for 3 hours and added 1 and 1/2 hours and ended up having the recording stop after 3 hrs & 10 minutes..and second- recording the 3 hour program (ie football game) and recording the next hour long show as a work around. When the 3 hour recording ends and I go to the next recording, instead of starting at the beginning, it starts at the "live time" of the show being recorded.......... thanks


No.. .the padding issues.. have not bee resolved by 0x119


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Downloaded 119 first night.

0 major problems

1 new/minor problem.

When I went to play a recording from last night I got a black screen, I ff a few seconds and it came on. I RW back and the show was there. 

Are people seeing a black screen on a recording and just giving up? Or was my run in with the BSOD a fluke?

I now feel confident in the HR20. Last night was the first night I did not back up my favorite shows by recording them on my 10-250 also.

The Premiere of 24 without a safety net.


----------



## infieldfly (Oct 12, 2006)

Still having problems. Downloaded 119 on Sat. evening. Following update I did a RBR as suggested here. Tried to watch a football game recorded under 115. After 2hr 35 min the screen went black and the program no longer played. The recording showed that another hour 40 mins. were available. Could not ff or skip forward. Even after a reset the same problem occured at the same time frame.

Recorded the Sunday football games. Added 1 hour padding to both. However, the first game added only 32 minutes and the second game added 38 minutes. Making me miss the ends of both games. !!! The second game message said recording stopped because the program became Unavailable. 

While watching both of these recording I had several audio drop outs. I had also recorded a portion of the second game on my Philips Directv and compared the same portion. On the Phillips there were no audio problems at all. All of my recordings are via the sat. not OTA. 

In addition to the audio drop outs on the HR20 the Dolby Digital cycled on and off randomly. As far as I know this had not happened to me before 119.

I am still having problems with FF and REW. When rewinding or FF the image will lock for brief periods making it impossible to know where you are. When I stop I'm at a completely unexpected point.

Trick play is still hit or miss. Advance (Slip) and Replay work well, skipping to tick or jump to beginning or end don't work reliably. I have given up on using slow. Having to hold a button for 3 seconds to get slow is just a ridiculous concept and it fails to work more than half the time.

On the positive side, the guide does move faster.

I don't use OTA so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> The Fox broadcast is messed up, not the receiver's problem. I don't have the latest release, but only the Directv Fox broadcast- here in Baltimore, channel 45- is affected. From something else I read it may also be affecting the ota broadcast as well.


When watching KNBC (Los Angels area/MPEG-4) I'm getting frequent audio dropouts. Occasionally the audio dropouts are accompanied by a nice blue screen of nothing. This happened about 5 times last night. Weather not an issue.

The other problem I'm seeing is very slow channel transition. Sure the guide is faster, however, when you select a new channel to view it takes roughly 5 seconds before the new channel is tuned in. The TV screen is black during the 5 seconds.

One other issue I noted was directly after I paused live TV. When watching TNT HD I paused the program for a few seconds. When I hit play to continue, the video resumed but the audio was missing. I had to skip forward to reacquire the audio.

HR20 (0x119)


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

Scine OTA has been enabled and now with 119, when recording a program from the OTA (NFL on CBS and Fox on Sunday) and then 24 Sunday Night, while it was recording 24, I was catching up on the football games and watching them while hitting the 30 sec. skip button after every play and during commercials. The 1st game (Chicago) there were no problems. However, the New England game, there were picture break ups every 7-10 seconds (these breakups were just for a half second, and didn't really miss anything). After the game (which I missed the end because padding didn't work), and began to watch 24, noting that it was a 2 hour program and there was still 20 min of live tv still recording. So, watching 24, there were the 10 sec. picture breaks ups, and sometimes more then 10 seconds until I got to the last 20 min of the program, and it went smoothly. This leads me to believe that whenever I am watching a recorded program while another one is recording, anytime I hit a trick play it makes a small glitch in the current program recording. I have noticed this before OTA was enabled on the local hd channel provided by HD (NBC and ABC in the Raleigh area), but this never happenned on the other national hd channells. Upon further testing last night, I would watch regular live OTA, and rewind a few seconds and then catch up to live tv, and there were these same picture breaks until I changed the channel, and then came back and it was all fine. Is this an issue or a problem with my machine.


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

I love the HR20, but at the same time I hate it. Came home last night to watch the premier of 24, and sure enough, no 24. I went to my list and it did not show it being recorded, so I went to the prioritizer and it showed it being recorded at that time, even though it was not. I have it on series link, there is no reason for it not to have recorded, especially since my wife had Desperate Housewives recording at the same time. Thank goodness for my other receiver because I have it setup to record the same shows as my HR20. So has anyone had this problem?


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> you should make sure you arenot in a "favorites guide mode" or otherwise call DIRECTV and have them resend all authorizations.


It was not authorization (721), it was signal (I verified by looking at my signal strengh meter). 10B is working flawlessly with regard to signal. Favorites mode was not on. Going back to 10B was like throwing a lightswitch.


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

Also, anyone think that the trick-play, more specific, the 30 sec. jump is more choppy with the new software?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I changed the channel from 278 Disc to 76 Disc HD Theat. ok. Video/Audio are playing. 

I pressed 'info' to remove the info bar but it wouldn't disappear. 'Exit' didn't do it either.

I hit channel down but: 

Info bar still showed 76 DSHD Monster Garage, etc. and I had a BSOD.

Forced to RBR.


----------



## cfactor (Dec 14, 2006)

mtalhelm said:


> Scine OTA has been enabled and now with 119, when recording a program from the OTA (NFL on CBS and Fox on Sunday) and then 24 Sunday Night, while it was recording 24, I was catching up on the football games and watching them while hitting the 30 sec. skip button after every play and during commercials. The 1st game (Chicago) there were no problems. However, the New England game, there were picture break ups every 7-10 seconds (these breakups were just for a half second, and didn't really miss anything). After the game (which I missed the end because padding didn't work), and began to watch 24, noting that it was a 2 hour program and there was still 20 min of live tv still recording. So, watching 24, there were the 10 sec. picture breaks ups, and sometimes more then 10 seconds until I got to the last 20 min of the program, and it went smoothly. This leads me to believe that whenever I am watching a recorded program while another one is recording, anytime I hit a trick play it makes a small glitch in the current program recording. I have noticed this before OTA was enabled on the local hd channel provided by HD (NBC and ABC in the Raleigh area), but this never happenned on the other national hd channells. Upon further testing last night, I would watch regular live OTA, and rewind a few seconds and then catch up to live tv, and there were these same picture breaks until I changed the channel, and then came back and it was all fine. Is this an issue or a problem with my machine.


I've noticed similar problems with OTA-HD recordings; haven't had much time to test Elvis II out to see if this issue has been resolved . . .


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

EJB said:


> Woke up to a black screen this morning under release 119. I normally leave it on a SD channel when turning it off at night because someone had reported earlier that the black screens in the morning might be related to leaving it on HD channels. Last night, I decided to leave it on channel 72 (ESPN HD) just to see what would happen. This morning, all channels were black except local channels via DirecTv. Even the OTA channels were black. Couldn't play inthing from List either. A RBR fixed everything.
> 
> Earl - I posted an auto sync issue with recording 2 things and trying to watch a 3rd under the Elivs 2 Discussion thread. Which is the right place to post issues?
> 
> ...


I had this with 115 a few days ago and never had this issue before.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> For me, 119 is a step back. I haven't had most of the problems recounted in these threads, and the ones I've had have been less frequent and less severe.
> 
> Since Sat night download:
> 
> ...


Two other bugs:

During DHWives and WO Trace, there was minor video break-up--not pixellation, but an irregular whte band horizontally across a portion of the screen. If the image were a photo, it would appear as if it were torn. This lasted a few seconds, then all was normal Happened perhaps a half dozen times. Have never seen this problem before.

Last night (Sun), after the RBR, I checked the To Do list for Monday recordings (24 and the replay of Rome on Ch70). Rome was not listed, but was in the SL. Since the guide had just repopulated, I decided to let it sit in standby overnight.
This afternoon, Rome is listed in the guide with the circle X, meaning it's bounced from recording by a higher priority. But only one show was scheduled to record.
Checked the meters; signal on only one tuner. Tried to record two shows currently airing; DVR would not allow. Swapped the coax; still signal on only Tuner1. Reboot from menu restored 2-tuner functionality. 
To Do list still not listing Rome, because 9 PM now shows up as a blank box on the guide. Will allow more time for it to gather info, and will check later. I'll try a manual recording if it doesn't appear in the guide; who knows what I'll get if a try to record a "blank" hour. (This is a rhetorical question.) I can always try it later in the week, or let my TiVo handle it, albeit in SD.

I'm ready to downgrade the software, but I'm hoping for another RC. 
Any early word on that yet, Earl?


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

0X119-been using it since the first night of Santa2 and so far this seens to be the best version yet. no issues not one.
Keep this up D* and I`ll be very happy
thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> During DHWives and WO Trace, there was minor video break-up--not pixellation, but an irregular whte band horizontally across a portion of the screen. If the image were a photo, it would appear as if it were torn. This lasted a few seconds, then all was normal Happened perhaps a half dozen times. Have never seen this problem before.


That sounds more like a problem at the broadcast center not with your HR20. I wonder if it had anything to do with the weather last night.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

travelswiss said:


> Two Issues with 119
> 
> OTA
> 4.1 KOMOHD 98119 zip not coming in, 771, comes in strong on ATSC tuner in TV.


KOMO seems to come and go a bit here. Most of the time it seems better than before (typically 60%). I can't receive it at all with the ATSC tuners on my TV or EyeTV 500.

Supposedly an agreement with Directv for HD carriage has been signed, but they haven't added any additional locals in a while.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Just checking in. Upgraded both HR20's last night and all is well.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> That sounds more like a problem at the broadcast center not with your HR20. I wonder if it had anything to do with the weather last night.


Hope it's not the DVR. But it happened on more that 1 show from different channels. Only light misty rain in DC last night. Winter hasn't hit the mid-Atlantic yet (but on the way this week).


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

New problem this morning with 119. Was surfing ota channels this morning. We had an ice storm last night and some of the ota channels were off the air. Got the obligatory "searching" notice. Tried to go back to satellite mpeg2's but nothing but a grey screen, either by channel up/down or by guide selection. All channels were grey. rbr cured the problem.


----------



## Satster (Oct 27, 2006)

Has anyone tested if they can sucessfully record 3 hrs of an NHL Center ICE broadcast (CH 674-772) with a manual timer? This fails every time for me. I do not have 0x119 yet, but the release notes say manual recordings should work as expected. Has anyone gotten this to work, ever? Is there any workaround?

I should note that manual recordings of regular channels have worked for me. It's just the center ice games than don't. Also, if the game is already in progress and I am already tuned to the channel, then I can perform a successful manual recording. 

I wonder if there is a timing conflict related to tuning to a channel, confirming access rights, and starting a recording.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

FWIW, I was watching 24 with 115 and got the audio dropouts. Switched over to my TV's OTA to finish watching 24. Once the show ended, I downloaded 119.

This morning, I watched the same scene where Chloe was talking to the new gal about Jack and there was no problem with the audio.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No.. .the padding issues.. have not bee resolved by 0x119


I am sorry in advance Earl but I just had to because of the Victory yesterday....

Seems Earl's typing "issue" has not *bee* resolved by 0x119 either...

Sorry! All in good fun!!  

(BTW, tailgated with my cousin, Jim Thome at the game!!! Sweet!)

:backtotop


----------



## onthecake (Dec 11, 2006)

So far I have had 2 issues with this latest update.

Last night during 24 (MPEG4) I was FF and the system locked up and rebooted.

Today I went to watch a SD show I recorded last week and when I hit play the system locked up. Had to reboot to get it back.

One more issue and I am going back to 10b.



Just realized that my entire guide reset itself and now I have to wait for it to rebuild. ANNOYING!


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

I have posted them in another thread, but since this is the "issue" thread I thought I would also put it here.

I am in zip code 60174.

Previously the following channels worked flawlessly on the HR20 OTA:

5-1
7-1
9-1
9-2
11-1
11-2
11-3
32-1

Now after 119 I am getting either no signal strength or 30% with rare blips into 50% or so. This is very frustrating as it previously worked great. When I plug my antenna into my TV I get a rock solid signal on every channel including 2-1. So my issue is not with my antenna. 

So I did many OTA resetups and was not able to get it working. I went back to 10b and that also is not working now. This is again after several RBR's and OTA resetup attempts. 

Cheers.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Had my first problem a few min ago the remote would not respond to any command. Did a RBR and all was back to normal. Olny problem i have had since day one (1-2-07) was not getting one my OTA in guide or Turner listing was fine with the H10 and is seen on the tvs tuner. Wish we had scan for chns on here like the H10 does.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> Had my first problem a few min ago the remote would not respond to any command. Did a RBR and all was back to normal. Olny problem i have had since day one (1-2-07) was not getting one my OTA in guide or Turner listing was fine with the H10 and is seen on the tvs tuner. Wish we had scan for chns on here like the H10 does.


I have had this same problem (lockup, no response to control or buttons) on one of my two boxes. The latest was earlier today. This one particualr box has had several of the reported problems, but the new SW downlaods didn't seem to matter much, After a few days, the problems keep coming back. I reverted back to 10b,whicch also had the lock up Saturday afternoon. Called DTV and convinced them to send me a replacement box, should be here in a couple of days. The second box of mine has not had one problem from day one. I know some of these problem are affected by the firmware, but some are hardware relted and iI think I have one of the flaky boxes.

Bob


----------



## KitchMD (Aug 27, 2006)

Has some sound dropout for about a second at a time for 30 seconds. Happened during the Apprentice last night. Otherwise, no other problems so far...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Kentstater said:


> Downloaded 119 first night.
> 
> 0 major problems
> 
> ...


I've had the same problem with 119. I've had it before in other releases as well. One thing I noticed though, I only have this freeze up problem when selecting a recording from the list (hitting list on remote) as opposed to selecting from the quick menu/playlist/select. Maybe it gets hung when switching from the 480 (menu resolution) to the 1080i resolution. Just a thought.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

cottonchopper said:


> Running 0119. When finished a recording that was done on a MPEG2 SD channel (NIK) recorded under 010B, instead of receiving the "Do you want to keep or delete" question, the screen just froze, like it was paused. Hitting Play or Pause did nothing. Neither did Stop or any trick plays, I also tried Select, hoping that it was just an invisible question. Nothing. Finally hit Exit and the screen when black with no further responses from the remote. Had to perform RBR.


I've had this as well, with 115 not 119 (yet). RBR fixed.


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

we have experienced this issue off and on since OTA was enabled:

recording HD broadcasts on two OTA channels(Without a Trace and Crossing Jordan) and trying to watch a recorded HD program from list(24). HR20 was responsive but extremely slow..., given lack of performance monitor tools for monitoring CPU busy and memory usage, all i can report is that it felt like a lack of resources in the HR20.... times like this I wish we could get shell access and run top or some other tool. 

I RBR'ed the box, missed 10-12 minutes of programing,  
changed the recording of Jordan to the national feed on 82, left Trace on OTA since that was my only option for CBS. Response time was pretty much normal and we finished watching 24. Though there was a lot of audio drop out, and pixilation. 24 will be recorded on 88 tonight.


---------
Backed out 119 on 1/16/07. Will try Raven tonight(1/19) and hope its better.........


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's the scenario that hit my last night with the 119 version installed:

1. Recording Extreme Makeover: Home Edition (MPEG4, Channel 7 HD)
2. Recording 24 (MPEG4, Channel 32 HD)
3. Start watching 24 about 3 minutes into the show.
4. Hit pause for about 1-2 minutes at about the 15 minute mark.
5. Hit play.
6. Catch up to live show at about the 30 minute mark.
7. Start getting audio drops for 1-2 seconds about every 30-60 seconds.
8. Start getting occassional picture stutters.
9. Stop & Delete recording of 24.
10. Picture and sound are all back to normal.
11. Shortly thereafter I get the 771 message about searching for signal on Tuner 2.
12. Left the message up for about 10 minutes while waiting for the next commercial.
13. Went into the Setup menu, Sat & Ant, to view Signal Strength and the message went away.
14. Had to restart recording of Extreme Makeover as the strength meters shut it off.
15. Went back and checked and found that the recording of Extreme Makeover was complete with the exception of about 30 seconds from running the strength meters.

My conclusions:
1. For some reason we are seeing audio and video glitches when watching a program actively recording. These only showed up once we caught up to the live show, and I have never seen these before.
2. The 771 message is completely erroneous as the system was recording from 1 tuner while I was watching another and neither saw any loss of reception. Certainly not 10 minutes of it while the message was on the screen.

Very annoying....


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

119 has been better then 115 for me. The Audio dropouts were driving me crazy with 115 and I didn't have them with 119 yesterday and today or 10b or earlier.

With 119 I'm seeing the RSB worse then in the past.
I'm seeing SD audio sync issues with the video but I had that before even with 10b.
I've seen pinky for the first time with 119.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You guys are killing me with all the acronyms...
RSB - Random ScreenSaver Bug


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> 1. For some reason we are seeing audio and video glitches when watching a program actively recording. These only showed up once we caught up to the live show, and I have never seen these before.


I've seen this bug for awhile now. I'd like to assume they've made attempts at fixing the issue but the attempts have failed since it's still alive and well. If you skip back once and fall into the buffer the audio dropouts will stop entirely.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Another problem with 119.

I was watching Lethal Weapon 2 on TNTHD yesterday. My wife wanted to watch TV, so I hit record. I went to watch it this morning, and aside from the audio/video sync problems mentioned earlier in this thread, it showed that I had 2 hours and 7 minutes of total recording. Well I started watching it, and it got all the way to 2:07 and kept playing and kept playing. It finally ended at 2:16. I got the whole show and everything recorded properly, however I had 7 minutes of video that wasn't represented either graphically OR numerically on the timeline.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

119 update - constant video freezing with audio

Since I downloaded 119, I now get regular video freezing. This is driving me and my wife nuts. Now I am calling this HR20 a piece of crap. No major problems until the 119 update. What the heck is going on? I thought 119 was supposed to make things better.

Video freezes, I change channels, another image is frozen but I get audio, I change to another channel but get video freeze but with audio. Even with recorded programs. Audio but only frozen video. I have to reboot each time. Any way around this without having to constantly reboot?

Anyone else seeing this problem with the 119 update? I can't depend on this thing if I set something to record or want to watch something.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

119 issues

recordings more stable then under 115. One problem that has occured through 115 and still in 119..........mpeg 4 recordings at times missing center speaker sound in DD.

Interestingly, sometimes its only commercials (today show)that dont have center speaker sound and other times the entire show(grease) (yes i admit it) 

any ideas? very frustrating....................

hr20 119
sonykds60a2000
yamaha 750 via component 
sony upconverting dvd via hdmi


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> 119 issues
> 
> recordings more stable then under 115. One problem that has occured through 115 and still in 119..........mpeg 4 recordings at times missing center speaker sound in DD.
> 
> ...


I am not sure how that can be a software dependent version issue.
Reason being, is that the dolby digital stream is one solid stream.

The HR20 doesn't send multiple pieces (for each channel) to your receiver.
It sends one data stream to your Audio receiver, and the Audio receiver is the one that does the seperating.

But then again... anything is possible.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jheda said:


> 119 issues
> 
> recordings more stable then under 115. One problem that has occured through 115 and still in 119..........mpeg 4 recordings at times missing center speaker sound in DD.
> 
> Interestingly, sometimes its only commercials (today show)that dont have center speaker sound and other times the entire show(grease) (yes i admit it)


I had a very similar problem with my Tivo setup, up until 6 months ago. In my case it was Dolby Pro Logic missing the center speaker info, not Dolby Digital. In fact it was the cause for my very first post on this site. I tried different Tivos and different amplifiers, different cables nothing worked. What did it finally was the third amplifier, which had Pro Logic IIx. When I use Pro Logic II, I would sometimes still lose the center channel, but with Pro Logic IIx not one problem.

Many commercials on HD channels are in 2-channel over Dolby Digital. If your receiver is set to decode using Pro Logic II that might be the problem. See if it has a setting for Pro Logic IIx.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

thx earl and lamon. earl i agree it might not be hr20 i only attribute it since prior to 115 i didnt see it. but as we all know there are so many individual issues its hard to tell. 

lamon when i go from cinema dsp(DTS) to hifidsp (7 channel stero), both in DD, i Do get center speaker sound returning. wierd ...thoughts?

these are the readings on my yamaha 750..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jheda said:


> thx earl and lamon. earl i agree it might not be hr20 i only attribute it since prior to 115 i didnt see it. but as we all know there are so many individual issues its hard to tell.
> 
> lamon when i go from cinema dsp(DTS) to hifidsp (7 channel stero), both in DD, i Do get center speaker sound returning. wierd ...thoughts?
> 
> these are the readings on my yamaha 750..


When release 0x115 came out there was a report of Dolby Digital not working. I started looking more at my receiver which uses a pictogram to show you how many channels are in use (you get two boxes for 2-channel, 6 boxes for 5.1, etc). I can't say this for sure but it seems like Dolby Digital behavior is different than it was, that my receiver now sees a lot more 2.0 content over Dolby Digital than it used to.

<< Reality check: of course it could be that I never noticed before>>

Getting back to your question, if you're not set to decode Pro Logic II, then your receiver will send the 2.0 data to the left and right channel only.

I have the Yamaha HTR5940 which is probably similar to yours. Try using the Standard button to change it from Sur. Standard to Sur. Enhanced. Also make sure that your enhanced setting is Dolby Pro Logic IIx even if you don't have a 6th channel. See if that solves your problem.

I found that the Yamaha is pretty sensitive to speaker distance settings. If you just used the basic setup then you might want to try the manual setup and specify the speaker distances to the nearest 6".

If you have any questions please PM me because this is really off topic for this thread.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Another observation with 119...

I noticed that the video seems to be choppy a lot more than previously. When I say choppy it isn't horrible... Maybe from 30 FPS to like 25 FPS. It looks kinda like caching. I notice when it does it (more frequently IMO) it does it for ~5 seconds at a time or so.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> When release 0x115 came out there was a report of Dolby Digital not working. I started looking more at my receiver which uses a pictogram to show you how many channels are in use (you get two boxes for 2-channel, 6 boxes for 5.1, etc). I can't say this for sure but it seems like Dolby Digital behavior is different than it was, that my receiver now sees a lot more 2.0 content over Dolby Digital than it used to.
> 
> << Reality check: of course it could be that I never noticed before>>
> 
> ...


ok thx.......tremendously helpful info; i will work through. Greatly appreciate your time. will pm with anything......


----------



## bill596 (Dec 15, 2006)

Forced update to 119 last eve. Most OTA channels show 4 to 7 point improvement in signal strength in zip code 95125 - San Jose CA.

Below listed channels not in guide but view fine on Vizio TV with ATSC tuner and Samsung T160
Channels 32-2, 3, 5 KMTP and 66-2 KFSF.

These channels are in the guide, view fine on Vizio and Sammy but are not aquired on HR20
Channels 42-1 KTNC, 43-2 & 3, 44-1 KBHK and 66-1 KKPX. 

Watched 10 o'clock news on HD Channel KTVU 10 minutes behind recording it with no apparent problems.

Other than an issue with the installer (I want my old dish and mounting hardware back) all has been well since 1/6 install.

Thanks to all for the advice and help here on the forums.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I didn't see it posted yet, if it is I apologize.......................

Pinkie STILL LIVES UNDER 119


----------



## Lightman (Nov 6, 2006)

Still seeing the RSB (Random Screensaver Bug) occuring during a pre-recorded program. This was recorded after 119 was installed.



MarkGSportsNut said:


> 119 has been better then 115 for me. The Audio dropouts were driving me crazy with 115 and I didn't have them with 119 yesterday and today or 10b or earlier.
> 
> With 119 I'm seeing the RSB worse then in the past.
> I'm seeing SD audio sync issues with the video but I had that before even with 10b.
> I've seen pinky for the first time with 119.


----------



## gregl (Dec 23, 2006)

Kentstater said:


> Downloaded 119 first night.
> 
> 0 major problems
> 
> ...


I knew I should read this whole thread before posting. I have also had this problem several times with 115 & 119. I go and start a recording, get a black screen, no sound. FF into it a bit and it finally plays. Then I RW back and can watch the show as normal. I am fairly sure I've seen this only on the MPEG4 channels (locals & ch 96).


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Downloaded 0x119 the first night. I've lost access to OTA WCBS-DT 2.1 (which I had in prior relaeases) and gained access to OTA WWOR-DT 9.1. My Sony TV ATSC tuner picks up both off the same antenna feed.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok ... don't think this is a bug. More like the way the HR20 works, but I will post it anyway. I have a season pass for Battlestar Galactica, but only to record first runs. THis morning, I had to do a RBR when I turned it on a little before 8:00am because of the black screen. There were 3 reruns of BSG on this morning. One at 8:00am, one at 9:00am and one at 10:00am. When I checked the ToDo list after the reset, it had the one at 9:00am and 10:00am listed to record. I just checked the List and the History and the one at 9:00am started to record, but stopped after 19 minutes. It is listed as Partial in the History. The one at 10:00am is listed as cancelled. I am guessing it is due to the fact that the RBR caused the Guide data to be out of date and it did not realize the 9:00am version was a repeat. The guide data caught up at 9:19 and it stopped the recording.

Make sense? Is it possible this is what happened?

ejb


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

gregl said:


> I knew I should read this whole thread before posting. I have also had this problem several times with 115 & 119. I go and start a recording, get a black screen, no sound. FF into it a bit and it finally plays. Then I RW back and can watch the show as normal. I am fairly sure I've seen this only on the MPEG4 channels (locals & ch 96).


I do NOT have the guts to not back up my all time favorite show 24 without a backup....:lol:

but in its defense 119 so far is by far the best version....

Back to topic


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

x119 has crashed 2 times in the last 20 hours. Each time, different. 1st time - TV was on MPEG2 station (not hd) and picture was froze, nobody had touched any keys, when you press channel up or down, it made the picture black, never turned to anything else. Menu key or nothing worked. Rebooted with red.

Last night watching 24 in HDTV in local MPEG4 and the picture froze during the show, after going smooth the whole day. 

This is really started to piss me off, like going to take unit and throw through window!!!

Is there any trick anyone knows to get back to prior release right before they added the music/photos. Beofre this, my unit was solid and NEVER had any problems!

My gf is about to throw me and the unit out of house because all this crap where its not working.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

Release 0x0119 issues

Caller ID is intermittent, it was intermittent under all previous software updates or releases. Sometimes it works sometimes it does not. There is a possibility that my whole house DSL filter is the culprit. I will have to investigate at a later date.

I recorded a SNL in HD OTA and SD off satellite under 0x0115. When I played back the HD recording under 0115 I had some audio problems, low volume. I played back the SD this evening under 0119 with no audio problems. Unfortunately I deleted the HD recording so I cannot tell if there is still a problem with the audio.

My OTA issues are still exist, my primary market zip 45440 all channels are scanned and show up in the channel list. OTA secondary market zip 45201 WXIXDT 19-2 is still missing from the channel list.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

EJB said:


> Ok ... don't think this is a bug. More like the way the HR20 works, but I will post it anyway. I have a season pass for Battlestar Galactica, but only to record first runs. THis morning, I had to do a RBR when I turned it on a little before 8:00am because of the black screen. There were 3 reruns of BSG on this morning. One at 8:00am, one at 9:00am and one at 10:00am. When I checked the ToDo list after the reset, it had the one at 9:00am and 10:00am listed to record. I just checked the List and the History and the one at 9:00am started to record, but stopped after 19 minutes. It is listed as Partial in the History. The one at 10:00am is listed as cancelled. I am guessing it is due to the fact that the RBR caused the Guide data to be out of date and it did not realize the 9:00am version was a repeat. The guide data caught up at 9:19 and it stopped the recording.
> 
> Make sense? Is it possible this is what happened?
> 
> ejb


This is a known issue. When you reboot, you get 6 hours of guide data during the "Step 2 of 2" phase. This guide data is not as complete and is often missing episode data. I suspect this is on purpose to speed up reboots. So, the HR20 doesn't know if a show is a repeat or not. It records it and lets you decide. If you think about it, that's better than assuming that it's a repeat and not recording it.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> I didn't see it posted yet, if it is I apologize.......................
> 
> Pinkie STILL LIVES UNDER 119


More often it seems with our box........than even 115


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Was watching last nights recording of 24, got to the end and went to FF and the screen froze, I hit play and it rebooted. Of course this was while tonights episode of 24 was recording. Once I was able to see the list, I saw it started recording 24 again, but the first 20 minute recording was junk, would not play. Both tuners were on MPEG4 channels, only one was recording and I was watching a recorded show when it happened.


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

I just experienced my first bug with 0x119. I got home around 3:00pm and switched to an OTA channel (2-1). At that time I was able to pull up the guide, surf it, etc...and obviously change channels.

I just tried changing channels and it wouldn't let me. I could pull up the guide, but I couldn't surf the guide at all. The up/down, left/right, & page up/down buttons wouldn't do anything. I tried this with my playlist as well and those buttons wouldn't do anything in there either. So I went back to regular TV and none of the trickplay buttons worked. The only buttons that would work were Guide, List, Menu, Exit, and Power. I made sure the device selector switch was on DTV, I switched to TV and back to DTV to see if that was the problem...it's wasn't. The buttons on the front of the receiver still worked fine... and the only thing that had happened between 3:00 and now is we received a call (caller ID on receiver)...not sure if that is what caused the problem. I replaced the batteries in the remote to make sure they weren't the problem...still no luck.

The only thing that made it go back to working normal was a red button reset and now everything is working again.


----------



## cpenfiel (Nov 11, 2006)

Two Issues tonight:

1. Watching Golden Globes on Boston - WHDH Channel 7 NBC local thru the dish (Mpeg4) sound cut out every 10 seconds for about a second.

2. Tried to switch to record 24 from the Golden Globes, was recording How I met your mother. hit manual record form the guide and then realized I wouldn't be able to watch the GG's since I had 2 recordings going. Hit prev on remote and the screen went grey, but could hear the sound of 24. Couldn't switch channels or the cancel record selection didn't come up. Switched everything off and then back on. Things worked fine from there. Was able to cancel recording 24 and then watch GG's.

Sorry for the looooonnnngggg post


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

I am watching the Suns vs Grizzlies on TNTHD and during a commercial (Papa John's or some other pizza chain) the video froze but the audio continued. We were simply watching, not touching the remote, flipping channels, etc. I gave it about 20 to 30 seconds then changed the channel up and back down, everything was fine then.

24 is recording MPEG 4 on the other tuner so I guess the box is doing something else... hope that recording is not messed up.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

bobojay said:


> More often it seems with our box........than even 115


He gives this box character :lol:


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

119

watching 24 live (lack of faith) and have 2-3 sec audio dropouts every 30secs or so...

yamaha 750 reciever btw via component.....


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the hypothesis mtalhelm posted this morning: that the glitches a number of us are seeing - - a short audio dropout followed by a second or two (sometime longer) of pixiliation - - is caused in a recording underway when you execute a trick play while watching something else.

This certainly matches my experience yesterday.

I was going to be out till late afternoon, so I set up to record both football games followed by "Rome" on HBO.

When I played back the first game, there were no problems at all as I did all sorts of slipping, FF'ing and REW'ing through it. Next I started watching the second game, and again, there were no dropouts.

Partway into the second game, I left it and went to watch my recording of "Rome." I immediately started getting dropouts. I seemed to get one about every 5 minutes, but the pattern wasn't perfectly regular. Sometimes, it would play 10 minutes without one; other times I'd get a series of dropouts 2-3 minutes apart. Then it started to dawn on me that this timing was very similar to the frequency of my trick plays while playing-back football, which I'd been doing while "Rome" was recording.

Next I went back to finish the second ball game. Playback was smooth again until I reached about the middle of the third quarter. At that point, I started getting the same pattern of dropouts every 5 minutes or so, which continued to the end of the game. Aha! That quarter had been recording right around the time I got home and first started playing back the first game.

I can't say for sure that there is a cause and effect match-up here, but If I have some time tomorrow, I plan to run to run some experiments with careful timing that should establish whether or not this is indeed what's happening.

For the record, this was all in MPEG 2: one football game and "Rome" were HD satellite, the other football game was HD OTA.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

Add me to the list of folks experiencing audio problems. I'm connected via optical cable to a Yamaha receiver. I'm seeing a lot of spontanious switching back and forth between Dolby Digital and Pro Logic. It will switch to Pro Logic for a second, then back to DD, resulting in audio dropouts during the switch. 

This is happening with new recordings from 119, as well as old recordings from before 119.


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

Played back recordings of 24 (Fox) and Brothers and Sisters (ABC). Had around 6 breakups on each show lasting about 2-3 seconds each. 

They were both recorded MPEG2 over-the-air. I had made a backup recording of 24 on my computer using a MYHD120 card. There were no breakups on this recording. The computer and HR20 are using the same rooftop antenna, which is split between both of them. I get 95% signal strength on ABC and 100% on Fox.

Other than that, this has been a very stable release for me. I was having to do a RBR at least once a day with 115 and 10b.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

flipper2006 said:


> x119 has crashed 2 times in the last 20 hours. Each time, different. 1st time - TV was on MPEG2 station (not hd) and picture was froze, nobody had touched any keys, when you press channel up or down, it made the picture black, never turned to anything else. Menu key or nothing worked. Rebooted with red.
> 
> Last night watching 24 in HDTV in local MPEG4 and the picture froze during the show, after going smooth the whole day.
> 
> ...


If you force a download; you will revert back to 10b. The 119 window is gone so the last national release is what the HR20 will find if you go through the 0 2 4 6 8 force.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

When setting up NFL recordings over the weekend, on my local MPEG4 locals in Sacramento, on Fox-40, and CBS-13, I set a 1 hour buffer. And they both only recorded 3 hours and 40 minutes!!!!! Damn, I missed the end of the NE/SD game. This was the first time that I didn't automatically record the following programs, hoping that the padding would work, like was in the release notes, and I GOT BURNED!!!!


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tonight while watching 24, the audio was choppy for parts of the show. It did record tonight though, but the audio needs to be fixed. Did anyone else have audio problems tonight on FOX?


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> I like the hypothesis mtalhelm posted this morning: that the glitches a number of us are seeing - - a short audio dropout followed by a second or two (sometime longer) of pixiliation - - is caused in a recording underway when you execute a trick play while watching something else.


I'm experiencing the same symptoms (audio dropouts with pixilation), but this hypothesis doesn't reflect my experience. I'm getting the dropouts from some Northern Exposure episodes recorded days ago at 1am, while I was asleep.

This seems to be an issue with the Dolby Digital signal. I can watch my receiver quickly switch from DD to Pro Logic and back to DD. It was so bad tonight during 24 that I switched off DD in my HR20 settings. Not only did that solve the problem, but when I played back sections that previously had dropouts, the problems weren't there. So, it's not with the recordings; it's with the playback.

Note, for me, this is happening with OTA as well as non-OTA.


----------



## bjterp00 (Jan 7, 2007)

I too am experiencing the Dolby Digital to Analog switch now and again. It happens only on my local HD channels (received via satellite not OTA, in Philly metro area).

However, I have experienced this issue with all releases, not new to 119 from what I can tell.

Receiver is a Yamaha connected via optical.


----------



## Damnitjim (Dec 15, 2006)

audio drops on ota 3 lock ups in 12hr's 115 was better for me


----------



## bjterp00 (Jan 7, 2007)

While recording Desperate Housewives last night on local HD (via satellite, not OTA, channel 6 in Philly area), I noticed a new FF and rewind issue.

I started watching DH from the playlist about 5 minutes after the broadcast started. I FF'd thru commercials and eventually caught up to real time, then paused for a while. When I next went to FF during the next commercial break, the video became very pixelated, and then froze, so I could not see my progress. I hit play, and the audio resumed normal pace, but the screen cleared up and kept going 2x or 3x. Rewinding and hitting play eventually got it to be stable again.

I am pretty sure another program was recording at the time (in HD, probably Rome or 24).


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

fpd917 said:


> Tonight while watching 24, the audio was choppy for parts of the show. It did record tonight though, but the audio needs to be fixed. Did anyone else have audio problems tonight on FOX?


I experienced the same issues while watching tonight's 24 that was taped via OTA (audio dropouts with pixilation).

Note: It seems to me that it happens more frequently just after "slipping" through commercials.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

119 is a big improvement for me. I'm actually recording shows! 
Problems are slight,but regular break up on "24" and other shows I recorded. In addition when I switched from NBC OTA HD to channel 70 HBOHD it tuned the channel and the audio was working,but the picture was still framed? I switched channels and came back and Harrison Ford was on the move again. Getting closer? Software design must be difficult! Torturing early adopters is the norm I guess. Looking forward to more updates and improvements. Thanks


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

ericp said:


> I'm experiencing the same symptoms (audio dropouts with pixilation), but this hypothesis doesn't reflect my experience. I'm getting the dropouts from some Northern Exposure episodes recorded days ago at 1am, while I was asleep.
> 
> This seems to be an issue with the Dolby Digital signal. I can watch my receiver quickly switch from DD to Pro Logic and back to DD. It was so bad tonight during 24 that I switched off DD in my HR20 settings. Not only did that solve the problem, but when I played back sections that previously had dropouts, the problems weren't there. So, it's not with the recordings; it's with the playback.
> 
> Note, for me, this is happening with OTA as well as non-OTA.


Just a quick addition to my earlier comments...
I turned DD off for the last half of 24, because the problem became so annoying. I turned it back on after, and haven't had a dropout since.

I don't want to speak too soon, but I think that may have solved it for me. It might be something to try.


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

I have only had 2 issues with 119....Audio dropouts while watching a program while it is being recorded (Happened last night while recording 2 things, tonight only 1 recording 24 FOX MEPEG-4) if i hit replay on the remote the dropouts go away, seems like only when I am in real time while I am recording a show is when I get audio dropouts. When I am not recording anything...just having the live buffer, no audio dropouts.

The other issue has only happened once, when I tried to playback a previous recorded show the screen was black for 15-20 seconds had to hit FF for a little while, then the show played fine, then RRW to get back to the beginning and the recording was fine after that.

Ohhh yeah a 3rd..Pinky....but he is ok....


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

clay_w said:


> I experienced the same issues while watching tonight's 24 that was taped via OTA (audio dropouts with pixilation).
> 
> Note: It seems to me that it happens more frequently just after "slipping" through commercials.


I just finished 24 after letting it record for about 1.5 hours before starting to watch it. I used local MPEG 4 and everything went fine. I did multiple 30 sec skips through commercials, including while it was still recording the last ~30 minutes and all went well.

I have not had any audio dropouts on 119 so far. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

flipper2006 said:


> x119 has crashed 2 times in the last 20 hours. Each time, different. 1st time - TV was on MPEG2 station (not hd) and picture was froze, nobody had touched any keys, when you press channel up or down, it made the picture black, never turned to anything else. Menu key or nothing worked. Rebooted with red.
> 
> Last night watching 24 in HDTV in local MPEG4 and the picture froze during the show, after going smooth the whole day.
> 
> ...


Ditto..up to the 119 update things were smooth sailing. With 119, I get video freezes all the time now and the audio keeps on going. Hitting the RED button like crazy now. No better OTA tuning either.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So did my brother last night. This morning, its all fine. Maybe it takes time to recycle into the guide properly.
> 
> Its actually shows the data stream, as opposed to a true signal strength - so perhaps the delay is not that big a deal.


I dunno.. whatever the issue, there is a long lag time for it to show up. Before it was almost instant. Why the long delay now (in 119) in waiting for the signal strength meter screen to pop up?


----------



## mcaswell (Dec 26, 2006)

The only issue I've found so far is the random audio dropouts. I'm connected with Optical to the Receiver. HR20 is set to Dolby Digital. Audio drops for about 1 second then comes back.

matt caswell


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

Tonight, while watching 24, I was browsing the guide to set up a future recording. While browsing, I experienced an audio/video breakup. During the breakup, I noticed the scrolling of the guide slowed down dramatically. 

So, it appears something is taxing the HR20's CPU, causing the audio/video breakup and the guide to slow down.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 9, 2006)

Got my first lockup today (including with 10b, 115).. Was stuck on Discovery HD, remote didnt work.. front panel didnt work.. had to RBR.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

I was watching a show tonight, it stopped responding to the remote and to front panel buttons (though the show kept playing). Had to reboot.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Two problems in last two nights: Crossing Jordan, 1-14-2007 didn’t record MPEG 4 in SLC, history shows cancelled but no details of how/why cancelled, remained in Todo for at least 15 hours after it was supposed to record, was gone in the evening tonight. Was watching 24, OTA 13-2 which was also being recorded, catching up to live.

CSI Miami 1-15-2007 would not play; then slip key stopped working. OTA channel 2-1 in SLC. Menu Reboot ate show. History claimed recorded. Had been able to tune to channel during recording, but could not rewind or pause. Had been watching 24, OTA 13-2, during recording, catching up to live. 

Tom


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

My first issue I've seen on 0x119...I recorded 24(FOX), on the mpeg4 sat feed not OTA, with a 1 hour pad in case it started late. I went to watch it and it was still recording at about 2hrs 30mins and I got the black screen. The counter never moved and nothing I did could get it to play. Tried 30sec slip, ff, rw. I stopped it and let it record the rest of the way out and went to my hr10 which recorded it off OTA. It was fine there. I went back to the hr20 and tried to play it after it had quit recording and still nogo. Letterman(CBS) just recorded, on OTA however, and is playing fine so far. CBS is not available on mpeg4 in my area yet. I will try a reboot and see if 24 plays but I'm guessing not. If it does play I will report back here. Hope this helps and I did verify I am running 0x119.


----------



## rysand (Dec 10, 2006)

Recorded local news broadcast (KARE-11, local NBC affiliate) which broadcasts in HD. (didnt use an OTA channel) Went to play and received the instant 'Do you wish to delete?' Everything looks like its there. Oh, well...


----------



## rwhitacre (Oct 30, 2006)

Issue: Audio dropout while "caught up" on a recording
- Taping 24 on Fox over the sat (not OTA)
- 720p
- Trickplay is fine
- When 100% caught up to real-time, audio drops out a LOT
- backing up 5 secs from real-time, everything ok
- Family reports this is happening on other shows late last night even on previously taped programs - unconfirmed

Rick


----------



## rysand (Dec 10, 2006)

rysand said:


> Recorded local news broadcast (KARE-11, local NBC affiliate) which broadcasts in HD. (didnt use an OTA channel) Went to play and received the instant 'Do you wish to delete?' Everything looks like its there. Oh, well...


***Update, after performing a reboot, the news show is now playing.***


----------



## terryi (Dec 16, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> I like the hypothesis mtalhelm posted this morning: that the glitches a number of us are seeing - - a short audio dropout followed by a second or two (sometime longer) of pixiliation - - is caused in a recording underway when you execute a trick play while watching something else.


I'm seeing this on 0x119 as well. I had a scheduled HD OTA recording in progress, and I switched to the beginning of the recording. I used skip forward a few times, paused here and there. Later in the recording, I ran into audio dropouts and pixelation in the same pattern, right around where the recording would have been when used trickplay. I noticed that using the guide also causes audio dropouts and pixelation in the recording.


----------



## TEvans (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I lost 24 to the Black screen of death. I recorded it tonight and when I went to check it I found the BSD. I'm running 119 software and it was the only thing I was recording. I noticed that when I started the recording the numbers in the lower left corner that should read 000 read 0-21. Very odd. I did a RBR and lost the recording all together. I must say this is a set back I never had a problem with the BSD when I was running 115.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

I had my second black screen experience with 119. Previously I had seen in only once with 108 (I never used 115).

Just as before it happened when I turned hr20 on, but unlike last time the menu wasn't working either. My girlfriend was recording the Golden Globes on the MPEG2 NBC station so I didn't RBR right away, but the record light stayed on even after 11 pm (when it was supposed to stop recording) so I rebooted. After reboot system is back up, the recording of Golden Globes is there too, including the extra minutes. But playing it back the last 10 minutes the video is frozen (and fast forward doesn't work) but the audio is fine. I am not sure if the timing of the frozen video matches the time I turned hr20 on or not, but it's pretty close. 

I haven't been following the black screen discussions since it had only happened to me once, but I assume none of the symptoms I mentioned is new to 119, I probably happened to run into it with this release.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

For anyone having freezes/lockups, how long do you wait before doing a RBR? Twice with 119, my unit has seemingly hung up. I don't press anything else and usually within 10-15 seconds it comes back up. The one time, the preview window in the upper right corner went black and I thought for sure it was froze, but then it came back no problem. So, if you unit freezes, I wouldn't go mashing the buttons or doing the RBR without letting it sit for at least 20 seconds or so. 

So far those are the only issues with 119 that I've seen since I downloaded it Sunday night.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

fpd917 said:


> Tonight while watching 24, the audio was choppy for parts of the show. It did record tonight though, but the audio needs to be fixed. Did anyone else have audio problems tonight on FOX?


No MPEG-4/HD-Locals here. I recorded it OTA with the HR20 0x119 and everything worked fine (lots of slips and skip to tick used to see if trick play was working right) and looked fine. Since I was watching it while recording, I deleted it this morning.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

TEvans said:
 

> Well I lost 24 to the Black screen of death. I recorded it tonight and when I went to check it I found the BSD. I'm running 119 software and it was the only thing I was recording. I noticed that when I started the recording the numbers in the lower left corner that should read 000 read 0-21. Very odd. I did a RBR and lost the recording all together. I must say this is a set back I never had a problem with the BSD when I was running 115.


When you report a bug like this, it would help if you told us whether it was on an MPEG-4/HD-Local channel or OTA. I recorded 24 last night OTA and it works perfectly. We don't have MPEG-4/HD-Locals here.

Some of the issues with the HR20 seem to be strongly related to MPEG-4/HD-Locals. I was watching 24 at the same time I was recording and did a lot of skipping around to other channels while 24 was in commercials. No hiccups during that 2 hr period. I checked the recording this morning and everything looked good, so I deleted it.


----------



## no-blue-screen (Jan 12, 2007)

I had a strange occurance with the 0119 last night. I guess you can say it sort of hung, but recovered on it's own. I was watching a recording of "all in the family" from TVLAND. Near the end of the recording, I pressed the 'list' button, selected the recording I was watching, then chose 'delete', and then 'delete now'. The preview screen went black, and the recording list didn't update (was still showing the recording I had just deleted). The system hung for a few seconds, i pressed 'exit', then went back to live TV, when I brought the list back up it had updated and the recording that I had deleted was gone.

Overall, it has been working pretty good. There is one other strange thing...when I ff on a recorded program or live TV, randomly where the square box tells me my ff speed (normally I use 2x) is highlighted in pink and it blinks. This happens rarely, but I just thought it was strange.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

no-blue-screen said:


> I had a strange occurance with the 0119 last night. I guess you can say it sort of hung, but recovered on it's own. I was watching a recording of "all in the family" from TVLAND. Near the end of the recording, I pressed the 'list' button, selected the recording I was watching, then chose 'delete', and then 'delete now'. The preview screen went black, and the recording list didn't update (was still showing the recording I had just deleted). The system hung for a few seconds, i pressed 'exit', then went back to live TV, when I brought the list back up it had updated and the recording that I had deleted was gone.


That's pretty much what I posted about above. I had the same experience with the black preview window.



no-blue-screen said:


> Overall, it has been working pretty good. There is one other strange thing...when I ff on a recorded program or live TV, randomly where the square box tells me my ff speed (normally I use 2x) is highlighted in pink and it blinks. This happens rarely, but I just thought it was strange.


That's pinky! The HR20's mascot


----------



## Lfix2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is the issue I am having. When viewing a recording of an OTA channel, either in the buffer or from the list I get video pixelation and audio dropouts. This occurred both on Sunday and Monday on 24 and I have also received this problem on recorded shows from CBS (2 1/2 Men and CSI:Miami). The channels that this has occured on are both really strong and I have not seen this problem on previous versions of the HR20 software (before 0115) or on my TV tuner. I am running software version 0119.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Lfix2 said:


> Here is the issue I am having. When viewing a recording of an OTA channel, either in the buffer or from the list I get video pixelation and audio dropouts. This occurred both on Sunday and Monday on 24 and I have also received this problem on recorded shows from CBS (2 1/2 Men and CSI:Miami). The channels that this has occured on are both really strong and I have not seen this problem on previous versions of the HR20 software (before 0115) or on my TV tuner. I am running software version 0119.


I saw that exact bug 3 times in 5 days with 0x115. I have not seen it yet in 0x119, but I wouldn't say I'm confident that it's really gone. (yet). I had not seen that bug in any version prior to 0x115.


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

I posted a earlier message about this, and upon further testing, here is what I got.

When recording OTA, (ex, 24 last night, Monday), I waited about 20 min so I could watch the whole thing commercial free. The 1st 20 min were great! Every time I hit the skip button to fast forward commercials, I would look where live tv was, and write it down where the spot was. When I came to that spot, there was a minor picture and audio break up. The same is true for the next hour or so, until the recording of live tv was done. Just about the last 15 min were great again.

I recorded Letterman and Leno last night, and shut my machine off and let them record throughout the night. This morning I watched them, and everything was perfect.

My guess would be that when recording OTA (this does not happen on SD or National HD channels, only on OTA) if you are watching another channel and changing it or watching an already recorded program and skipping commercials, then it is somehow messing up the current program recording.

It seems like recordings would be completely separate but maybe this is a software related issue. (hopefully it is, because then it can be fixed).


Thanks.


----------



## cfactor (Dec 14, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> I like the hypothesis mtalhelm posted this morning: that the glitches a number of us are seeing - - a short audio dropout followed by a second or two (sometime longer) of pixiliation - - is caused in a recording underway when you execute a trick play while watching something else.
> 
> This certainly matches my experience yesterday.
> 
> ...


I've run some experiments and come to similar conclusions. I have 2 HR20's with Elvis II on board - I set up 2 boxes to record identical programs. 1 box I left completely alone, the other used as I typically would (trickplaying past commericals, etc etc). The box that was left alone, had perfectly recorded copies of the programs, compared to the box I was actively using. My OTA signal is identical on both boxes. I hope this helps...


----------



## RobTorrey (Aug 21, 2006)

mtalhelm said:


> I
> My guess would be that when recording OTA (this does not happen on SD or National HD channels, only on OTA) if you are watching another channel and changing it or watching an already recorded program and skipping commercials, then it is somehow messing up the current program recording.


That's what I noticed...a recorded HD OTA program can have numerous audio/video glitches near the beginning, seemingly when I was searching the guide or flipping through other channels to find something else to watch while program is recording. It appears that high system activity upsets the HD recording.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I was using 30SS (more acronyms Earl  ) last night at the end of 24 (MPEG-4) and the screen froze. I don't remember if the audio continued or not, but it is the EXACT phenomenon that happened prior to a spontaneous reboot in 0x115. The good news this time, though is that the system was recoverable. I was able to hit the back button to get things moving again. PLAY, FF and 30SS did not get it going.

Now, on the flip side .. mtnagel reported that waiting 10-15 seconds resulted in a recovery. It is possible that my trying different things just took long enough for the recovery to ensue and that by the time I hit the BACK, any of the Trick Play buttons would have worked correctly.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I got 119 Sunday night. I had issues with locks and black screen in 10b and 115. So far, no issues with 119. However I am doing the following things which were common denominators when my locks occured. 

Leaving Live TV on MPEG2 station before bed. I was getting morning lockups on MPEG4 and OTA channels. 

I will not delete a show at the end of the show while its still showing on the screen. What I do is go to a live TV channel, go to Menu - My Playlist - Go There and delete from there. My unit was locking when deleting a show at the end while it was still on the screen.

So not sure if coincidence or if 119 fixed but so far, no locks or any issues whatsoever. Pinky is thriving though. It shows almost every single time I fast forward.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

We had our first ever random reboot last night. Version 119.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

travelswiss said:


> We had our first ever random reboot last night. Version 119.


What where you doing at the time?
What kind of recording?
When was it recorded?
Was it live?


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What where you doing at the time?
> What kind of recording?
> When was it recorded?
> Was it live?


We were watching a recorded show, Gorillaz live recorded on HDNET Sunday night. We recorded the concert a day after downloading 119 Saturday evening.

We were recording 24 in the background. We lost 6 minutes of 24, we haven't watched the episode yet, but the list shows it started recording 24 as soon as it started back up (so we have one episode of 24 in two parts with 6 minutes missing).


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Blue SCreen of Death- First time!
Watching 24 on Fox HD last nite, rewinded at 1x speed to watch a portion again, and bingo, Blue Screen, then a moment later the system rebooted. Lost about 7-10 minutes of program. !!!!!
'
Why do I feel like a guinea pig for DirecTV?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I also had a number of very brief picture pixelations with audio drop outs during both Sunday and Monday nights recording of 24. 0119 software, recorded in HD via over the air tuner. It seemed the problems happened much more during the first hour of the shows (which we did not watch live), and we were using the HR20 to do other things while the first hour was recording. This appears to be consistent with some other people's observations regarding the brief pixelation and audio drop out.

Carl


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

Downloaded 119 on Sunday night. Last night went to list to select DHW which I recorded right after the 119 download. Got a remote freeze on list. RBR fixed it all. (That issue not new) 

Later I went to watch the end of Monday nights 24, and the recording was there and complete, except the total recorded timeframe was 4hrs 27 min. It did record the extra 2 1/2 hrs of whatever was playing on fox following 24.

24 was recorded off the mpeg4 fox channel in SF Bay Area.

Allen


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

I tried a reboot to see if 24 BSD would fix and nogo. Once rebooted it was gone from the list. I too never saw the BSD with 115. The major thing I saw with 115 was the reboot while FF issue. So this version seems a couple steps back in the BSD area anyway. I'm OK with this for now as I didn't have to download this version but decided to help beta test.


----------



## lyonsce (Dec 22, 2006)

Last night I had a system lockup which a RBR. The scenario: I was watching a SD sat channel, used the previous button on remote to change back to local CBS OTA HD station. Before the channel change completed, pressed the previous button again to return to the SD sat channel. System locked up with the information bar (the one with the channel number, show details, etc on the top of the screen) enlarged and the system frozen. No remote response, nothing. RBR cleared and everything was fine from then on. Minor problem and haven't been able to reproduce, just reporting so the D* team has more information.......


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

lyonsce said:


> Last night I had a system lockup which a RBR. The scenario: I was watching a SD sat channel, used the previous button on remote to change back to local CBS OTA HD station. Before the channel change completed, pressed the previous button again to return to the SD sat channel. System locked up with the information bar (the one with the channel number, show details, etc on the top of the screen) enlarged and the system frozen. No remote response, nothing. RBR cleared and everything was fine from then on. Minor problem and haven't been able to reproduce, just reporting so the D* team has more information.......


Welcome to the forum, lyonsce!

Do you know the old joke where the guy goes to the doctor and says, "Doctor Doctor it hurts when I do this!" and the doctor says "Don't do that." I'm just saying.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

In the prioritizer, two things are not working the way I would expect them to work:

1) When you delete an item from the Prioritizer, the Titles: # Total count does NOT update unless you exit the prioritizer and then return to the prioritizer.

2) When you move to the up/down arrow to the left of the Titles to change the priority, the up/down arrows move the item, but the page-up/page-down arrows do not move the item. Instead, you are moved up and down by a page and the up/down arrow to the left of the Titles follows to your new location. While this may be the design intention, I would expect the title to change priority if the up/down arrows are highlighted on the screen and the page-up/page-down keys are pressed on the remote.


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know what some these bugs are called, but I've had three issues with 0x119:

[1] When trying to watch HBOS (503), I got the message that I was not subscribed to that channel. I have the premiere subscription. A RBR fixed that problem.

[2] Right now, Beverly Hills Cop is on MMAX (513). I see it on the guide. When I select it to watch it, I just get a blank screen. No video, no audio, no message. RBR fixed this too, and now I'm watching the movie.

[3] Experienced the _Random Playback Start_ bug for the first time. Never had it with 0x10b. I have The Office (NBC) being recorded on Series Link. I recorded last week's show and was trying to watch it over the weekend. When I hit play, it began playing from about 2 minutes into the show, not the beginning. This was my initial viewing of this recording. I hit rewind to go to the beginning of the show.

Other than that, I've been pretty happy with 0x119. At least I haven't seen the _IKD_ bug yet as I used to get that weekly.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

brott said:


> In the prioritizer, two things are not working the way I would expect them to work:
> 
> 1) When you delete an item from the Prioritizer, the Titles: # Total count does NOT update unless you exit the prioritizer and then return to the prioritizer.
> 
> 2) When you move to the up/down arrow to the left of the Titles to change the priority, the up/down arrows move the item, but the page-up/page-down arrows do not move the item. Instead, you are moved up and down by a page and the up/down arrow to the left of the Titles follows to your new location. While this may be the design intention, I would expect the title to move if the up/down arrows are highlighted.


I agree that these are issues which should be addressed in a future release.


----------



## gjohn28 (Jan 8, 2007)

Forced 0119 Sunday. No problems until Mon night, around 11PM. Was watching a live SD channel, using trick play buttons to go back and forth. One time, when replaying a segment, noticed some minor video pixelation and audio dropouts on and off for about 30 secs. I resumed live play and then played the same segment again, this time with no pixelation or dropouts.

Had HR20 in standby, TV off overnight. This morning, turned on HR20 and TV. TV came on at SD channel with no problem. Went to change channels (another SD channel), new channel banner came up, but no picture (black screen); however, only waited about 10 secs. Changed to another SD channel, pic was fine. Went back to channel with black screen, picture was fine.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

gjohn28 said:


> Went to change channels (another SD channel), new channel banner came up, but no picture (black screen); however, only waited about 10 secs. Changed to another SD channel, pic was fine. Went back to channel with black screen, picture was fine.


I too had the very same issue.


----------



## paul01463 (Jun 27, 2004)

[SNIP=RobTorrey;791411]That's what I noticed...a recorded HD OTA program can have numerous audio/video glitches near the beginning[/SNIP]

Interesting. I was watching the end of something on OTA Boston 7-1 yesterday, while waiting for a new show to start, and my Anthem AV prepro showed that the received signal was in 480i. Once the new show started (the HR20 was set to record the new show), the Anthem showed the broadcast switching from 480i to 1080i and back a couple of times before the reception settled down. The the HR20 failed to start recording and I kicked it into record manually.

This is the first failure to record I've seen.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Only issues I have experienced is the FF/30 sec Slip sometimes it recognizes button pushes sometimes it thinks I pushed it 2-3 times.


----------



## jhrain (Jan 10, 2007)

While watching Golden Globe Awards last night, Local High Def CBS (not OTA), paused show to take a bio break. 
Returned and hit play... nothing, just a black screen. 
Hitting EXIT did nothing. 
Waited for 30 seconds, still nothing. 
Changed channels (hit channel down once) and DVR did change channels.

Returned to Golden Globes (CBS High Def) and continued watching. 
After show was over noticed it had recorded (although we never hit Record). Played the show and it did start off where I pushed pause. Deleted the show (selected it, then chose delete), it remained in our recorded list and eventually vanished. I re-visited the LIST about 3 times before it decided to go away, no other action was taken by me.


----------



## TEvans (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry about that. I was on MPEG-4/HD-Local channel.



hasan said:


> When you report a bug like this, it would help if you told us whether it was on an MPEG-4/HD-Local channel or OTA. I recorded 24 last night OTA and it works perfectly. We don't have MPEG-4/HD-Locals here.
> 
> Some of the issues with the HR20 seem to be strongly related to MPEG-4/HD-Locals. I was watching 24 at the same time I was recording and did a lot of skipping around to other channels while 24 was in commercials. No hiccups during that 2 hr period. I checked the recording this morning and everything looked good, so I deleted it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

This morning when I turned on my HR20 the lights/led's came on in what looked like a normal manner. However the unit was totally locked up - no signal to the tv (HDMI), no response to the remote, no response to front panel buttons. Did an RBR and it appears to be perfectly okay now. Have not yet checked last nights recordings. Software 119.

Carl


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Turned on the HR20 this morning and had a Black screen on startup. It was locked up and would not respond to any controls. Did a RBR and it is fine now.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

I recorded "The Class" from a series link last night but the HR20 only recorded 18 minutes of the show. So, I watched 18 minutes and deleted the episode. Then I went to the next series link of "New Adventures of Old Christine" and the unit froze up when I went to play the episode. I had to reset the box to fix the problem. After the reset, the show played fine.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I spoke too soon in another thread when I said I had no problems.

My wife was watching a program as it recorded and lost all functionality, both remote and front panel. The same thing happened once under 115. Maybe my box is getting flaky?? The show in this case was an SD program on an HD channel from NY.

I think I'm going back to 10b tonight.


----------



## Burnsey33 (Nov 5, 2006)

Had problem watching 24 last night with 119. Machine reset twice during trick play (can't remember if it was FF or rewind). It was off of my playlist (MPEG-4), not live TV. I just reverted back to 10B because I had no problems with that release (or 115 for that matter).


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Whats with the SLIP the past 2 versions, it seems like if you press SLIp, SLIP, SLIP, SLIP (4), SLIP , SLIP (6) you would be back at the program, but it seems like it is hesitating now while its slipping where the past 4 versions didnt have this issue.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am one of the people who has hardly any problems whatsoever with my HR-20, so I thought it important to report this since I am using the 0x119 software. 

I had 4 corrupt recordings today. All 4 were from TBS: Yes Dear at 4 and 4:30PM. King of Queens at 5 and 5:30PM.

They do not show the instantaneous "Delete Now" when I play them as others have reported. When I play them, all I see is black and the progress bar never advances, even when using slip or FF.

Two of them have some wierd numbers at the bottom of the progress bar when I press Play. One of them says "-1:-29". The other says "0:-59".

I thought that was strange. Anyone else see anything similar?


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Haven't had this many problems since last September/October. Constant audio and short lockup problems. Caller ID stopped working. Trick play is terrible. Continuous 771 searching for satellite messages. General poor performance. Best software so far was 10B.


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Just experienced my first 119 bug. Had partial lockup, remote would not function. Box buttons would work, however. RBR fixed it and doesn't appear I lost any recorded programs. (so far). Also, after restart, I still have 119.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Trying to watch last night’s recording of What About Brian from about the midway point. First time I selected play I got the IKD bug. Restart. Select What About Brian. Try to “skip tic” to the middle. After the first tic, holding in the >> results in total lockup (picture & play bar are displayed, but we’re going nowhere). Restart. Restart get’s stuck in the middle. Restart. Select recording, skip tic to the middle. Begin watching program. About 10 minutes in the playback freezes and then starts again after about 30 seconds. Watched the remainder of the show without incident, including ff and 30ss thru commercials.

My latest adventure with Elvis 2…

Sully

Sorry... WTVDD 11 (MPEG4), recorded 1/15 @ 10pm


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

I am sad to say that i had my first unwatchable recording. I recorded letterman lastnight. only item recorded at that time. Just sat down towatch it. Black screen of death. ff fix not working.

Unbelievable earlier recorded 24 and how i met and 2.5men, all flawless. 
really really had high hopes for 119.

hr20
yamaha 750 via component
sonykds60a2000


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have for the first time ever got bit by the BSB. System was set into standby on channel Discovery HD, when I returned two hours later all HD channels OTA or not gave the BSB. The SD channels had no problems. So much for an almost bug free box. 

P.S. I also had setup and started using my Harmony 550, before the new remote there where no problems, could the Harmony be playing into the problems?


----------



## jspanitz (Aug 26, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> I am now getting 771 on my local NBC HD OTA channel (WGAL 8.1 and 8.2) in Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA market. Comes in fine on my TV's ATSC tuner. The SD feed is fine on my HR 20.


this seems to be happening to a few of use eastern pa'ers. No rhyme or reason. It happens to me almost every night around 7pm to around 9 pm. HD locals go in and out but the SD locals are fine.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Recorded Golden Globes last night. Mostly ok..rewinding is flaky
However, it ran over but i did tape the news that was on right after. I selected it and it had started 1 minute in to show, unfortately it was when the final award was given. I rewound back to the beginning.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Dave_S said:


> Was watching last nights recording of 24, got to the end and went to FF and the screen froze, I hit play and it rebooted. Of course this was while tonights episode of 24 was recording. Once I was able to see the list, I saw it started recording 24 again, but the first 20 minute recording was junk, would not play. Both tuners were on MPEG4 channels, only one was recording and I was watching a recorded show when it happened.


Just curious - has anyone else seen random reboots with 0x119, or just me?


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

New acronym:

NRPT - Not Ready for Prime Time.

Pitty such hopes for 0x119. So far knock on wood no lock ups but I don't watch
24 (that seems to be wreaking havoc with the box - Fox issue?).

This AM my 0x115 box and 0x119 boxes worked. Have to see how they are when I get home tonight.

It seems this is why we need at least a 3-4 day window for us and other beta testers to review the software. The big question is - why don't the issues show up sooner rather than 2 days later.

Someone mentioned "the hardware" as a potential issue. Has D* considered this vs the software or is the software being corrupted by something over the few days since install?

Could we all have hard drive platter, write, read issues causing these errors? Data correction or controler issues?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've had no troubles with 119 so far except I've seen the OTA issues that others have. Various audio/video dropouts on various channels. Watching American Idol (gasp) now delayed and I've had several dropouts. Not too bad but enough to be annoying.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Wife made 119 crash. She was watching Grey's Anatomy from last Thursday recorded on mpeg4 ABC. She was fumbling with the FF'ing through commercials (because it's no where near as easy as Tivo) and the unit locked up. I guess her going back and forth was too much for the unit. At first the progress bar was still there. I figured a stop and restart playing of the recording might get it back, but after I hit back and waited for maybe 20 seconds, no other remote press would do anything. Did a RBR.


----------



## inzane (Oct 26, 2006)

Just got my first issue, currently recording the Unit on Mpeg4 channel 2 in NY. recording was 17min in progress. When I started to play it, it was a black screen, that I had to 30sec skip into to get it started. I have not done a reboot after I forced the upgrade, will do that after todays recordings.


----------



## cpenfiel (Nov 11, 2006)

Audio drop outs. Fox-25 Boston watching American Idol in HD thru the dish.
Second night in a row.


----------



## Pete0426 (Sep 17, 2004)

The HR20 has locked up twice today with the same set of circumstances.

Watched a recorded program OTA HD.
Component video connection.

Replied to the delete question at the end of the program and the system locks up. Has anyone else had this problem ? Looks like 119 needs more work.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Earl, 

Take II on my random reboot issues. We decided to rewatch the Gorillaz concert to see if the HR20 would reboot. 15 minutes into the show the video now freezes, but the band plays on via my optical out. Good thing I went LCD- and no reboot.


----------



## smitmor (Dec 21, 2006)

Since this thread has grown so lengthy, I'm not certain if this issue has come up or not.

When recording any HD OTA program, if I rewind, pause, pull up the programming guide, or do anything that makes the box "think", the picture becomes pixelated and audio drops. It will continue this sporadically for 30 seconds to a minute then clear up.

Release 119 (but has happened through previous releases)

Shreveport, LA locals
3-1
12-1
21-1
33-1


----------



## Rocketj (Jan 8, 2007)

Still only getting FOX and CBS OTA with 119. The CBS signal is worse with the update. I sure hope the OTA problems get fixed soon because I miss my PBS HD. How is this list being used? I haven’t seen any posts from D* saying the following OTA channels are now fixed. After resetting locals I had to power the unit off and on again with the remote because the HR20 would not change channels only received a black screen. After powering back on everything was fine. 

Below are the channels I still am not getting OTA. I received all of them with my HR10 and through my TV tuner.

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL) Primary channels

Channel # : 19-1, 19-2 
Call-Sign : WHOI-DT (ABC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error , signal not acquired, came in on HR10 and TV tuner 

Channel # : 25-1, 25-2 (NBC) 
Call-Sign : WEEK-DT
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, signal not acquired, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 47-1, 47-2, 47-3 (PBS)
Call-Sign : WTVPDT
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, signal not acquired, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Secondary Market Channels (Champaign, IL)

Channel # : 12-1, 12-2, 12-3 
Call-Sign : WILL-DT (PBS)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, signal not acquired, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 17-1 
Call-Sign : WAND-DT (NBC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, signal not acquired, came in on HR10 and TV tuner

Channel # : 20-1 
Call-Sign : WICS-DT (ABC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, signal not acquired, came in on HR10 and TV tuner


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Been having major problems with 0x119. Restarted unit and forced a restore of 0x10b. Unit is much more responsive and problems went away for now.


----------



## roadrashtx (Nov 26, 2006)

Here are the issues with 119 that I had today.

1. I was watching a recorded program and when I would fast forward through commercials anf then hit the "replay" button to start up the program, the program would resume fine but the timeline would remain on the screen unless I hit "play"

2. After watching the recorded program I never saw the "delete" question. When I tried to go back to the list the system froze up with a black screen and I had to reboot.


----------



## bubbadawg (Oct 12, 2006)

CID still only logs calls. Screen displays error message about subscribing to CID Service thru phone company.

MPEG 4 recordings experience intermittent black pixelated screens 

30 second skip(ff) seems less smooth than previous releases.

Deleted my daily subscription to NBC Nightly News


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

I had my first spontaneous reboot with 119 last night while watching a previous recording of Gray's Anatomy. It happened while I was using 30 second slip to get through a commercial. The recording of Gray's Anatomy was from my mpeg-4 ABC HD satellite feed. The program had been previously recorded while my DVR had been running with the 115 software update.

Later while watching an mpeg-4 HD channel feed of an episode of Scrubs from the live buffer I was using 30 second slip and the screen froze. I expected another spontaneous reboot but instead when the picture stayed frozen instead of going black I tried to change the channel and when that worked I went back to Scrubs and everything was back to normal.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, this release candidate did not fix my OTA reception issues. Earl, I would post all the channels my HR20 won't pull in, but I have already done this in the two other OTA threads and did not see an OTA thread for this release.

Please DTV, it possible, please get this fixed. The OTA reception in this unit is worse than in my HR10, which I find so hard to believe. And if you guys are listening, you may want to take a look at the Mits. TV ATSC tuners for future products; they are super sensitive and pull in signals miles and miles away.


----------



## larryl (Jan 7, 2007)

I recorded Poker After Dark the night before last. MPEG-4 from the DFW NBC station and x119. I went to the List, scrolled down to it and hit play. The unit froze at that point. The remote was unresponsive, as were the front buttons. I waited five minutes, then rebooted. Everything worked fine after that.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Twice now since I DL'd 119 the box has been unresponsive in the morning when I turn it on requiring a RBR. Both times I have noticed that after the RBR I have shows missing from my list that have been recorded. I have verified this by going into the history list. The shows appear as recorded but are no longer in the list of shows. Example: American Idol (my wife watches it) recorded last night. I know that it recorded because I saw it in the list last night before I went to bed and it also shows up in the history list as recorded. After the RBR this morning it is no longer in the list but the history still lists it as recorded not deleted.
I had never seen this problem before 119.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

Ver. 119
Woke up this morning to find remote unresponsive. Unit was not recording anything, it had recorded O'Reilly Factor at 11:00PM, Ch 360. (no problems with that). Unit was on Ch 8, Local.
RBR fixed the problem.
This is the first problem I've noticed with this version.(Other than Pinkey :grin: )


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

Had this issue for the first time. Got home last night at 9pm and turned on my system to start watching the new Idol so I could laugh at some people, and the screen was black. I tried other channels and nothing worked. So, I reset the system, and it all turned back on, and I was able to watch the show from the beginning, however, I missed a few minutes when resetting. I guess I could have jsut let it record all the way through then reset, but I didn't know it got it all. I thought I had missed the 1st hour. I also missed a few minutes of Unit because of this.

When I turned off the machine last night, it was on a OTA channel. Then, when I didn't turn it on all day until last night, when the system started recording OTA, that is when the black screen came up? Do I need to make sure every night that my system it turned off while watching a regular D* channel?

Also, the 1s hour of Idol was great, but when I got to the 2nd hour, there were small half a second audio/picture glitches which were linked to everytime I used a trick play or using the menu system.

According to DIRECTV Spokesman Robert Mercer, it should all be fixed by now. But I realize that is an imposibility, since there hasn't been a national realease that fixes everything. Why would they come out and say something like that "fixed by now" - that make me laugh more then I did on Idol last night.

Only $5 a month? Wish I could switch to something better and more reliable, but that is what D* is counting on - us staying with them because there is nothing better out there


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Had a partial repeat of the issues watching 24 on Sunday night with our HR20 last night.

1. We are running 119
2. Was recording American Idol (MPEG4 HD Channel 23 off of satellite).
3. Started watching program about a half hour into the show.
4. Once we caught up to the live broadcast we immediately began getting 1-2 second audio dropouts every 15-30 seconds.
5. This time we could just change channels and the audio was fixed (previous incident we were recording two shows so had to cancel a recording).

Hmmm.... Looks like something pretty repeatable to me. We'll see what happens tonight with AI.

One other note, we had no issues with 24 on Monday night as we never caught up to the live feed while watching the in-process recording. This definitely seems to be tied to when we catch up to the live show.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

mtalhelm said:


> According to DIRECTV Spokesman Robert Mercer, it should all be fixed by now. But I realize that is an imposibility, since there hasn't been a national realease that fixes everything. Why would they come out and say something like that "fixed by now" - that make me laugh more then I did on Idol last night.


Before roasting Robert Mercer you should read the press release more closely. He is referring to the issues with the DirecTivo units and in no way stated anything about the HR20 or R15 issues.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mtalhelm said:


> According to DIRECTV Spokesman Robert Mercer, it should all be fixed by now. But I realize that is an imposibility, since there hasn't been a national realease that fixes everything. Why would they come out and say something like that "fixed by now" - that make me laugh more then I did on Idol last night.
> 
> Only $5 a month? Wish I could switch to something better and more reliable, but that is what D* is counting on - us staying with them because there is nothing better out there


I believe the Robert Mercer quote is regarding the TIVO based DVR's.

You can read more here: www.skyreport.com


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I found this issue out on 119, but it could be an older issue.

I have my TV hooked to the receiver via HDMI (direct run from HR20 to TV) and I also have a digital audio cable hooked into my surround sound receiver.

OK. So if I am watching TV with surround, and I shut off the TV (to listen to XM radio through the receiver only for example). The sound coming out of the receiver will drop out for like 2 seconds, and then continue. 

Very weird bug.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I found this issue out on 119, but it could be an older issue.
> 
> I have my TV hooked to the receiver via HDMI (direct run from HR20 to TV) and I also have a digital audio cable hooked into my surround sound receiver.
> 
> ...


Actually, what is going on there... is when you shut your TV off (or on).
The HR20 tries to re-sync with the HDMI connection. during that brief moment, it basically shuts down the audio as it makes it video/audio adjustments based on the results of that sync.

If you where connected via component, you shouldn't have that situation.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Milkman said:


> The sound coming out of the receiver will drop out for like 2 seconds, and then continue.
> 
> Very weird bug.


Audio "re-cycling" at shutoff is common with other HDMI devices as well.


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> Before roasting Robert Mercer you should read the press release more closely. He is referring to the issues with the DirecTivo units and in no way stated anything about the HR20 or R15 issues.


Sorry - but lets get the hr 20 fixed now


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I believe the Robert Mercer quote is regarding the TIVO based DVR's.
> 
> You can read more here: www.skyreport.com


Sorry - can we still get $5 back because of all the bugs in the hr 20


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

mtalhelm said:


> Sorry - can we still get $5 back because of all the bugs in the hr 20


Best advice I can give you is; if you are dissatisfied with the product; you should call DirecTV and talk with customer retention. I'm sure they will offer some sort of monetary consideration for your troubles. It might be $5 a month or free programming for a period of time. You won't know unless you try.

If you call, please post your results.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

area code 24502, va. was getting all ota available to me. however, this morning HR20 was locked up. Did an RBR and now getting everything except 13-1. Tells me a problkem (771) with the OTA tuner. Other HD channels okay.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Rocketj said:


> How is this list being used? I haven't seen any posts from D* saying the following OTA channels are now fixed.


It appears they are silently monitoring this list. Earl appears to be their Oracle as information appears to come from them via Earl. If the programmers have posted here I sure have missed it. But to some extent it would be comforting as we would really know the issues they are fixing and dealing with.

On the other hand I can certainly understand why they would want to remain anonymous


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Vinny said:


> If you call, please post your results.


I think it has been proven already that is it better to not post your results.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gcisko said:


> It appears they are silently monitoring this list. Earl appears to be their Oracle as information appears to come from them via Earl. If the programmers have posted here I sure have missed it. But to some extent it would be comforting as we would really know the issues they are fixing and dealing with.
> 
> On the other hand I can certainly understand why they would want to remain anonymous


Actually... they have participated here... and in the chat sessions....
Anonymous... but they are there...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Since they are listening, here's a minor issue post, I'm pretty sure it's been mentioned but here goes anyway:

Trickplay, especially 30second slip, seems jerkier than in recent versions. 

Watching two programs recorded on MPEG-4, sat-delivered locals. 
Both recorded under version 0x119, 24+ hours after reboot.

With both, I had the same result, that 30sec slip took about 1 second to start, and after multiple slips it was clear that the slip was stopping between slips for about 1 second. I've seen this behavior before but it seems more pronounced with 0x119.

During one program, I was recording, during the other, I was not. The tuner was left on an MPEG-4, sat-delivered local.


----------



## bready (Dec 18, 2006)

I have version 0X-119 and had a black screen this morning as I turned on the HR20. This was the first time for me.

Also, I am still missing channel 33-1, WVLADT out of Baton Rouge, La. It shows up in the guide and shows signal strenth at 90-100% but does not tune. I just get the 771 error message. The channel comes in fine via my television tuner.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Watching a program which was recorded under version 0x119, 24+hours after reboot. Live TV was set to an MPEG-4, sat-delivered local. 

The program took about 40 minutes (real time) to watch, and during that time I did not go back to live TV. After deleting the program and switching back to live TV, the buffer was empty, although in all other regards the HR20 functioned properly. 

I've been advised that this is either an ongoing issue or simply the way the HR20 is designed to behave. There are obvious workarounds but I just wanted to mention it to get it on the list.


----------



## jimsim0812 (Dec 16, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Best advice I can give you is; if you are dissatisfied with the product; you should call DirecTV and talk with customer retention. I'm sure they will offer some sort of monetary consideration for your troubles. It might be $5 a month or free programming for a period of time. You won't know unless you try.
> 
> If you call, please post your results.


What is the number for customer retention. The number I previously had has been disconnected?

The 119 download has not improved my OTA problems(previously posted) and I am now finding several more bugs. Yesterday while watching a HD channel thru 'D' and trying to pause and rewind, the picture and sound would have brief glitches on play until I caught up to the live feed. Later none of the trick play buttons would work on a live broadcast. Earlier in the day my wife tried to watch a recorded program but the picture froze on the option screen(play delete etc)and had to do a rbr. I chose a movie to record at a later time on channel 99 and when I went into list today to see if it was there, list showed it recorded twice on the same channel at the same time but actually was only recorded once and the other listing had 0 minutes. Also, while trying to reset and reinstall locals OTA, the system went into automatic reboot.

This is all getting very frustrating.


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Since they are listening, here's a minor issue post, I'm pretty sure it's been mentioned but here goes anyway:
> 
> Trickplay, especially 30second slip, seems jerkier than in recent versions.
> 
> ...


Lamont, I noticed that also when using the slip on an mpeg4 recording, though I missed Elvis2 and I'm still on 115. But it doesn't happen for me if I've recorded from an OTA source - the slips are as smooth as can be in that case.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

lamontcranston said:


> Since they are listening, here's a minor issue post, I'm pretty sure it's been mentioned but here goes anyway:
> 
> Trickplay, especially 30second slip, seems jerkier than in recent versions.
> 
> ...


This is a problem I am also experiencing. (0x119)
The only other problem I've had was last night. I went to the playlist and selected the Letterman show from Monday night. I pressed Play and everything froze with the black screen in the upper right corner. No response from any remote buttons. (I didn't think to try the hr20 panel buttons). I did a rbr and expected to see that Letterman had disappeared. I was quite surprised to find it still there and no problems while watching it. This was an MPEG-4 recording from the satellite.

Other than the jerky 30 sec slip, which is not consistent on all recordings, this was the only problem I've experienced with 119.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Last night (as always) I left the HR20 tuned to ESPN HD. This morning it started fine. I left it tuned to ESPN HD for 3 - 4 hours in standby and when I turned the unit on I got the black screen bug. Remote worked, I could change channels and go toMenu, I checked other channnels, my D* locals and my OTA locals -- all had black screen. I checked satellite signal strength on several transponders on all sats and everything was fine (high 80s to 99). Software reset (Restart Recorder) restored everything.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

jimsim0812 said:


> What is the number for customer retention. The number I previously had has been disconnected?


I was told that there is no longer a direct dial to customer retention. You'll have to use the 1-800-824-9081 and ask for customer retention.


----------



## brentm3 (Dec 17, 2006)

For the past 3 days, my dish has had a layer of snow & ice on it - signal strength is 0. I have been unable to get to My Playlist consistantly with the dish snowed in.

I have red-buttoned probably 8 times, and only one of those times did it allow the list button to actually take me into the Playlist where I could watch pre-recorded stuff. 

Every other time it sticks on the "Acquiring guide data". I can hit menu and do satellite dish setup, or double-hit guide and go to the (blank) guide...but even if I type 32-1 (or any local) for my OTA antenna, I still get no picture or other functionality.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

brentm3 said:


> For the past 3 days, my dish has had a layer of snow & ice on it - signal strength is 0. I have been unable to get to My Playlist consistantly with the dish snowed in.
> 
> I have red-buttoned probably 8 times, and only one of those times did it allow the list button to actually take me into the Playlist where I could watch pre-recorded stuff.
> 
> Every other time it sticks on the "Acquiring guide data". I can hit menu and do satellite dish setup, or double-hit guide and go to the (blank) guide...but even if I type 32-1 (or any local) for my OTA antenna, I still get no picture or other functionality.


Definately not a problem with the HR20. You need to scrap the snow and ice off your dish to get a clean signal.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry, Scott, but I disagree. I think the HR20 should brush the snow off the dish, clean my driveway, and take out the trash. That is what a good DVR must do for all of us, right?


----------



## rjsimmons (Aug 8, 2006)

After downolading 119 this weekend I have only experienced two problems and I have had those since 10b.

1. HR20 does not recognize incomming calls untill four or five rings and then identification is haphazard. Most of this is probably due to my use of Vonage for phone service.

2. During FF and RW trick play functions the picture tends to freeze and it is difficulty or impossible to determine where in the recording you are without slowing down to Play mode to resume normal viewing.

Both of these are really minor inconveniences. 

The other issues I have are with the networking functions. I have a large music library (4,000+ songs) stored on my PC and if I try to access the main catalogue the HR20 freezes for about 60 seconds. After it starts responding again I can resume normal operations, but it never brings up a list of songs (I guess that there are just too many to display). It would be nice if it would let you look at albums...

Overall, this release is better than the previous one and generally seems more responsive. No family complaints and that's what really counts.

Ron


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

rjsimmons said:


> After downolading 119 this weekend I have only experienced two problems and I have had those since 10b.
> 
> 1. HR20 does not recognize incomming calls untill four or five rings and then identification is haphazard. Most of this is probably due to my use of Vonage for phone service.
> 
> ...


Does the slip "jerkiness" happen only on MPEG-4 channels, or on all? (and recordings of same)

I don't have mpeg-4 and I do a lot of slip activity with 0x119 and don't see that kind of problem on either HD or SD recordings. I wonder if it's particular to MPEG-4's?


----------



## bsmithFX4 (Dec 7, 2006)

Black Screen Bug experienced on 119.

Forced 119 download on Sunday night. Had been working fine until this morning. One of my HR20's had the Black Screen bug when I attempted to take it out of Stand By this morning. 

Last night, it was used pretty heavily to watch probably 5 hours of pre-recorded shows - all recorded under either 115 or 119. Had no problems last night. I did not use 30-Second Skip last night, but all other trick plays seemed to be working well. The shows watched were a mix of HD and SD, and one was a PPV movie that was recorded under 115, that I had no problems with while watching.

Left the unit on Stand By over night after tuning to KTLA 5 CW (LA Area), MPEG-4, over the sat. I generally leave it on that channel every night, but this is the first time in a long time that this unit has experienced this bug. I could not change channels, bring up the List, or Guide, or anything. RBR fixed it.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

hasan said:


> Does the slip "jerkiness" happen only on MPEG-4 channels, or on all? (and recordings of same)
> 
> I don't have mpeg-4 and I do a lot of slip activity with 0x119 and don't see that kind of problem on either HD or SD recordings. I wonder if it's particular to MPEG-4's?


I rolled back to Ox10b and missed the 119 window but I can verify the "jerkiness" (as reported earlier) is/was alive and well in Ox10b. I rebooted my HR-20 (after 5 days online with no errors) and the jerkiness appears to have disappeared for the time being.

Hassan - I was able to reproduce this issue on MPEG-4 recordings while the unit moved through the 30 second SLIPS. I have not been able to reproduce the issue on SD MPEG-2 recordings. Never tried to reproduce on MPEG-2 HD recordings.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

inzane said:


> Just got my first issue, currently recording the Unit on Mpeg4 channel 2 in NY. recording was 17min in progress. When I started to play it, it was a black screen, that I had to 30sec skip into to get it started. I have not done a reboot after I forced the upgrade, will do that after todays recordings.


I had the same experience, watching it on about a 45-min delay, off MPEG4 DC local. I believe I FFed, but I may have just waited for it to do something. Perhaps the blank screen was a delay in CBS's feed.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I listed my problems with 119 (viewing/recording on Sunday) earlier in this thread.
Didn't attempt to watch anything Monday night.
Tuesday watched the Monday recording of 24 w/out incident.
Also time-delayed recording of The Unit (both MPEG 4) and SD recording of Extras from Ch 504. No problems with any of this.
This morning watched recording of Boston Legal (MPEG4). Also no problems.

The system rebooted automatically several times when I got 119 Sat night.
I did an RBR when it wouldn't play the start of the Bears game.
Another RBR when it wouldn't start WOATrace.
Another RBR to recover dual-signal functionality.
Since that last RBR on Monday, no new problems (except those that seem to be system-wide, which are listed below).
Is it possible that 119 never properly or fully reset until my last reboot?
I hadn't had any major problems since late Sept. under assorted software, including 115 (no spontaneous reboots).
My "systemwide" problems: jerkier trickplay, sporadic non-response on 1RW.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I rolled back to Ox10b and missed the 119 window but I can verify the "jerkiness" (as reported earlier) is/was alive and well in Ox10b. I rebooted my HR-20 (after 5 days online with no errors) and the jerkiness appears to have disappeared for the time being.
> 
> Hassan - I was able to reproduce this issue on MPEG-4 recordings while the unit moved through the 30 second SLIPS. I have not been able to reproduce the issue on SD MPEG-2 recordings. Never tried to reproduce on MPEG-2 HD recordings.


Thanks! Since it is verified as present in MPEG-4 and I don't have it in MPEG-2, either SD or HD, perhaps it is isolated to MPEG-4. (Admittedly, this is a tiny sample, (one data point))...but when people reported this, my first thought was MPEG-4.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Came home today to find my HR20 dark and unresponsive. I had left it in standby (off) mode. RBR. Started watching Conviction, recorded from UHD last Friday with Elvis 1. The phone rang 3 different times during the playback. With the first two, CallerID was displayed. On the third call, there was no display and the recording froze. After a couple minutes, there was a quick display (too quick to read) and then the recording continued. The last call did not show up Calls & Msgs list. A few minutes later, the screen saver appeared while I was still watching the recording - I had never seen this bug before. 46 minutes into the recording, the picture froze but the audio continued. I tried all kinds of stuff to “free” the picture. Anytime I left the recording, playback would stat about 1 minute before the freeze. Picture would again freeze but audio would continue. I listened to the last 14 minutes of the recording and deleted it. The playback was flawless, including >> and 30ss until the third phone call...

Sully

PS I assume UHD is MPEG2. I’m still using component connections with my Sony.


----------



## solo1026 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well Guys, I spoke too soon about not having any problem with 0x119. Came home
today to find my HR20 dark and unresponsive nothing work but RBR 
Also for the pass 2 days my OTA channel 30-1 WAWSDT FOX getting 771 in Jacksonville, Florida 32225. If you all need more info please let me know...

Thanks :goodjob:


----------



## rwhitacre (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

10b was a disaster for my family health. I have downloaded 119 and so far its better, but things like audio drop when in real time, etc are leaving me in the TiVo-less doghouse. My family was expecting an "appliance", not a quirky science project

So, the question is this. Now that I have pitched the old Sat Receiver / TiVo separate unit combination and re-wired my cabinet to require a combined Receiver/DVR combo, is there a product that I can replace the HR20 with temporarily until DirecTV gets their act together?? Was the HR10 or HR15 more of an "appliance" that just worked day in and day out? If not, what can I drop in here?

Thanks for the help,
Rick


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Well this version hasn't not recorded something, yet. Now if only I didn't wake up most mornings and need to reboot because my MPEG4 locals are just a black screen it might be ready for release.


----------



## wanzong (Jan 18, 2007)

My apologies if this has been reported elsewhere... a quick search didn't turn anything up.

I'm on 115 (there was a post in it stating it was closed, so I'm posting here).

When I search for a program (using Menu -> Search -> any search option), select a program, then hit record once, I see the record icon show up next to the name. This is as I expect. I hit record once more, and nothing seems to happen (the icon does not change). I hit record a third time, and the record icon disappears, which is also what I would expect... What appears to be happening, is that the series link record IS being set by the 2nd record press, but the icon isn't being updated. If I select the show, the series link icon shows up correctly. Then when I go back to the search list, it's correct. It's just that when I use the record button on the search list, it doesn't seem to set the icon correctly for series link.

Mike


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Follow up on the issue below: I had another recording of "black" today. Yesterdays "black" recordings were from TBS, today's are from OTA, recording local channel 15-1. I am doing an RBR. Again, I want to clarify, that I have used versions 0x110, 0x115 and now 0x119. I have never had a corrupted recording until this version. So, I am having trouble believing my troubles aren't related to the new software.



marty45714 said:


> I am one of the people who has hardly any problems whatsoever with my HR-20, so I thought it important to report this since I am using the 0x119 software.
> 
> I had 4 corrupt recordings today. All 4 were from TBS: Yes Dear at 4 and 4:30PM. King of Queens at 5 and 5:30PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## bgullicksen (Oct 1, 2006)

I had my first black screen reboot today. I was watching a recorded show, NUMB3RS which was recorded last Friday with ver 115. It was recorded on CBS local HD via SAT, not OTA.

I was viewing and using 30 second slip to skip the commercials. After watching about 49 minutes of the show, got to another set of commercials, press 30 second slip 6 times. The picture started to slip and then the screen went black and nothing worked. It appeared frozen, and next minute it was in the middle of a reboot.

When the reboot finished, I played the same show, fast forwarded to about 45 minutes and then just let it play without using any trick play. The show played fine and completed normally.

So this particular bug seems to be in the trickplay. Don't know if this will help, but I thought I would post. Other than this, I have not had any issues and have not had to reboot the unit since October. I record about 30 to 40 shows per week, mostly series links, some manual, am using ESATA and OTA, but I don't usually record from OTA, just the SAT.


----------



## bevonemo (Dec 5, 2006)

Downloaded 119 Saturday night. Noticed I lost my ABC affliate OTA. It was working fine before the forced DL. Did a RBR and ran through OTA setup again> Nothing worked. I can recieve it fine through my TV tuner. Also lost the Caller ID function. I will be forcing 10b tonight. BTW GO SAINTS


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Still exhibiting problems recording daily episodes of a show like a soap opera with 0x119. Have to record both OTA and MPEG4 local channel to ensure at least one is recorded and watchable.

While both were recorded yesterday and today, the MPEG4 version was not watchable today. Showed one hour show was recorded but after first two seconds, went to keep or delete.

The OTA version recorded fine.

Until they fix this, have to keep recording both versions and using 2x hard drive space.


----------



## dtb (Dec 22, 2006)

I've just encountered the first black screen. I was watching ABC OTA and selected the trick play to catch something that was said. Screen went black after doing that. I could get the channel banner and guide info but everything was slow to respond. I could select other channels but no video or sound. 

I just left it like it was after a couple of minutes. No reboot, it just won't display any video. I'm curious to see if it corrects itself or if I have to reboot. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok I hate to do this but 24+ hours later my 0x119 has not needed a reboot. Recorded in Standby and during tuning channels out of standby last night off MPEG2 local just fine.

So far Monday, Tue and Wednesday no reboots and no black screens. What am I doing right or wrong? No MPEG4 issues since I don't have that? 

Are we getting somewhere? 

How are the other MPEG2 local users faring with this update?


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

First 119 BSOD for me

Watching KVBCDT (MPEG 4) channel 3 Las Vegas from D*;

Switched to KLVX (OTA) 10.1 Las Vegas;

Slow switching -- went back to channel 3, BSOD;

Tried D* channel 256, BSOD;

Guide displayed channel line up correctly throughout.

RBR and all's OK now.


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ran into another problem besides the black screens and occasional audio/video drops. This may have been a problem with 115 but I don't know. I have 5 PPV's of which 2 are messed up. I went to watch one last night and when it got to the 5 minute mark it came up with a message at the bottom saying "Searching for Authorized Content". The movie was just frozen at this point. I hit stop and the progress bar popped up and was moving at FF even though the picture was froze. I waited and the screen unfroze at the countdown timer for the next movie showing. I then tried another one of the PPV movies. It did exactly the same thing. I tried a 3rd PPV and it seemed to work OK. I think I will reboot and reload 10B and see if that fixes things. Otherwise I hope I can get DirecTv to remove them from my bill assuming they are on it. Here is some detail on the issue:

Cars - recorded 12/23 under 10B - Did a Buy and watched it already under 10B - Still plays OK on 119

Shaggy Dog - recorded 12/29 under 10B - Did a Buy but did NOT watch under 10B - Will NOT play on 119

XMEN: The Last Stand - recorded 1/4 under 10B - Did a Buy and watched under 119 - Still plays OK on 119

The Sentinel - recorded 1/4 under 10B - Did a Buy but did NOT watch under 10B - Will NOT play on 119

Mission Impossible III - recorded 1/9 under 115 - Did a Buy and watched under 115 - Still plays OK on 119


So it seems to me that any PPV's recorded and bought under 10B but not watched will not work under 119.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Well 119 has been alright so far only issues are some a/v stutter on playback... and still can't get my channel 3 (2)....


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't know if anyone else has reported this, but in the OTA signal meter the resolution appears to change as you change OTA channels.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

MrCuda74 said:


> Ran into another problem besides the black screens and occasional audio/video drops. This may have been a problem with 115 but I don't know. I have 5 PPV's of which 2 are messed up. I went to watch one last night and when it got to the 5 minute mark it came up with a message at the bottom saying "Searching for Authorized Content". The movie was just frozen at this point. I hit stop and the progress bar popped up and was moving at FF even though the picture was froze.....


Sorry if this is too obvious, but it happened to me. I had this same problem under 10B. Did you buy the movies before you tried to watch them? I thought I had, but I got this "searching for authorized content" three different times before I got a good CSR who walked me through the procedure. First buy the movie. Then go back and set up the record for the movie.

Whether I did something wrong or forgot to buy the first three times I don't know, but been ok since.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Came back to the HR20 being dark and dead again (was in standby). RBR. Watching Wednesday's repeat recording of Friday Night Lights. There were a frew small freezes that cleared themselves. At the midway point, 30ss through commercials when the playback freezes and the reciever restarts itself. WNCN 17 (MPEG4), 8pm, 1/17...

Sully


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

With the latest software I've been experiencing the loss of some functions during playback. For example, last night during american idol, I was unable to pause it or rewind it. Everything else worked. On other occasions, the receiver refuses to accept commands via the remote or front panel buttons while it continues to play the current channel. A reset of the box has corrected the problem every time.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Seems I spoke too soon when I posted "no problems with 119" earlier. Took a few days for the bugs to catch up with the update.

Recorded Criminal Minds via OTA and when I started to Play the 0-1HR progress bar came up, the audio stopped and the video kept playing from the live channel. 

Did not kill the unit but the exit would kill the progress bar and switch channels and back restored audio on live show.

I've noticed that the 10b and 119 really doesn't like the OTA CBS stuff, lots of heavy large blocks of pixellation. On my HR10 CBS is the most stable of all the OTA. 
Hope D* fixes this soon. 

Still running 63.a on the HR10 and Fox is screwed up there.

J C


----------



## no-blue-screen (Jan 12, 2007)

Yesterday, I received a message "searching for 721 signal" when I tuned to my local CBS affiliate (WJZ). I could see the picture and watch the channel, but the message above stayed until I switched to another channel and then switched back. This was HD MPEG-4 Local.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

dervari said:


> Don't know if anyone else has reported this, but in the OTA signal meter the resolution appears to change as you change OTA channels.


What does that mean? Description? Symptoms? I play with OTA a lot and have not experienced anything that I could describe as "resolution" changes in meter readings by channel...but it could be that I just don't understand what you are trying to say. Please try again.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

Had my first instant keep or delete on a playlist item since before 115, I am now on 119. The offender was Medium on Mpeg 4 NBC.

Allen


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> I listed my problems with 119 (viewing/recording on Sunday) earlier in this thread.
> Didn't attempt to watch anything Monday night.
> Tuesday watched the Monday recording of 24 w/out incident.
> Also time-delayed recording of The Unit (both MPEG 4) and SD recording of Extras from Ch 504. No problems with any of this.
> ...


Another night, and no major probelms.
Watched both MPEG4 (Knights, CSINY), both on time delay while recording, and MPEG2 (Rome, recorded Mon on Ch 70).
It looks as if the last RBR, on Monday, did the trick.

Remaining minor problems: Brief video distortion and audio loss--as other have reported, this appears to be caused by trickplay or other system functions while the show is recording. This should definitely be addressed in the next RC.
Choppy trickplay.
1RW occasionally doesn't work (starts back, then returns to play).
Getting CID soon, so I'll see what torture this causes me.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

So far the only issue I've encountered with 119 is:

When selecting a recorded show from either the playlist or menu; when I hit play I get a grey screen with the entire timeline showing. I need to FF about a minute then hit play. At that point the show appears and I can Rewind to the beginning. This doesn't happen every time; but it happened twice last night. Both times, it was an MPEG4 netowrk satellite station (not OTA).


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Seems like a lot of problems I read are coming out of Standby (I remember the first versions of the DirecTivo software had the same issue.)

Solution/work around = Don't put your HR20 in standby.

Kinda like going to the doctor and saying "when I do this my arm hurts". Doctor: "then stop doing that"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Seems like a lot of problems I read are coming out of Standby (I remember the first versions of the DirecTivo software had the same issue.)
> 
> Solution/work around = Don't put your HR20 in standby.
> 
> Kinda like going to the doctor and saying "when I do this my arm hurts". Doctor: "then stop doing that"


FWIW I recently went back to putting the unit in standby with 0x115. Stability has been better 
since. Also I gave the same "doctor" advice to a poster yesterday


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

bevonemo said:


> Downloaded 119 Saturday night. Noticed I lost my ABC affliate OTA. It was working fine before the forced DL. Did a RBR and ran through OTA setup again> Nothing worked. I can recieve it fine through my TV tuner. Also lost the Caller ID function. I will be forcing 10b tonight. BTW GO SAINTS


I went back to 10b because of loosing OTA channels just like you. And just like you they are fine when the antenna is connected directly to the TV.

Going back to 10b did not fix the problem either. Nothing I do will fix it apparently. I have tried several setup and resets... So I would be surprised if it works for you to go back to 10b.


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

dervari said:


> Don't know if anyone else has reported this, but in the OTA signal meter the resolution appears to change as you change OTA channels.


See if you have it set to native mode. If so, the tv will show the resolution changes as you go from 1080i to 480i etc. signals.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

mtalhelm said:


> Scine OTA has been enabled and now with 119, when recording a program from the OTA (NFL on CBS and Fox on Sunday) and then 24 Sunday Night, while it was recording 24, I was catching up on the football games and watching them while hitting the 30 sec. skip button after every play and during commercials. The 1st game (Chicago) there were no problems. However, the New England game, there were picture break ups every 7-10 seconds (these breakups were just for a half second, and didn't really miss anything). After the game (which I missed the end because padding didn't work), and began to watch 24, noting that it was a 2 hour program and there was still 20 min of live tv still recording. So, watching 24, there were the 10 sec. picture breaks ups, and sometimes more then 10 seconds until I got to the last 20 min of the program, and it went smoothly. This leads me to believe that whenever I am watching a recorded program while another one is recording, anytime I hit a trick play it makes a small glitch in the current program recording. I have noticed this before OTA was enabled on the local hd channel provided by HD (NBC and ABC in the Raleigh area), but this never happenned on the other national hd channells. Upon further testing last night, I would watch regular live OTA, and rewind a few seconds and then catch up to live tv, and there were these same picture breaks until I changed the channel, and then came back and it was all fine. Is this an issue or a problem with my machine.


I've noticed the same thing, I've only seen it on OTA recodings only.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

New issue. 

Woke up this morning with the BSOD. A RBR fixed this issue. No recordings going passed bedtime so the recorder was inactive since I last watched it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

travelswiss said:


> A RBR fixed this issue. No recordings going passed bedtime so the recorder was inactive since I last watched it.


A red button reset (RBR) after any firmware update seems to stabilize the HR20 and eliminate most if not all problems for most folks.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Seems like a lot of problems I read are coming out of Standby (I remember the first versions of the DirecTivo software had the same issue.)
> 
> Solution/work around = Don't put your HR20 in standby.
> 
> Kinda like going to the doctor and saying "when I do this my arm hurts". Doctor: "then stop doing that"


The problem with that is the button to turn of the tv also turns off the HR20. Unless you expect me to move the switch from DTV all the way over to TV and use the second power button.


----------



## bsmithFX4 (Dec 7, 2006)

bsmithFX4 said:


> Black Screen Bug experienced on 119.
> 
> Forced 119 download on Sunday night. Had been working fine until this morning. One of my HR20's had the Black Screen bug when I attempted to take it out of Stand By this morning.
> 
> ...


I had another Black Screen Bug last night. This time it froze while I was using the unit. I had been watching the Lakers game on ESPN HD, live, never using any trick plays. Left the unit on ESPN HD for a while after the game to watch SportsCenter. Then, went to my List to watch a recording of Beauty and the Geek from the SD version of KTLA 5 CW. As soon as I hit play with the show highlighted in the List, the unit froze. The small frame in the upper-right corner was black, and the unit become totally unresponsive. RBR fixed it and I was then able to view the recording with no problems.

After 2 or so days of 119 seeming like the most stable release in a while, my opinion of it has now changed. I had had no RBR's on this unit for a while before this release.


----------



## mndwalsh (Nov 16, 2005)

I just got back from a week of vacation and missed Elvis #2

any idea when this will be official?


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

I've had about 4 BSOD's since this release, after having very few in the prior 2-3 months. All SD recordings. Kinda frustrating as this release didn't seem to help OTA for me, improved the guide, and that's really about it. Probably a step back after running it for about a week from 115


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

mndwalsh said:


> I just got back from a week of vacation and missed Elvis #2
> 
> any idea when this will be official?


It was pushed to my box last night.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

NYSmoker said:


> The problem with that is the button to turn of the tv also turns off the HR20. Unless you expect me to move the switch from DTV all the way over to TV and use the second power button.


Thus why I have a universal remote.


----------



## no_to_co (Dec 31, 2006)

I have noticed this over the last few nights, and now have confirmed it last night:

When recording any HD and SD content (Satellite, OTA, mpg2 ,mpg4) while watching other recorded shows (or watching the show that is being recorded) and using trickplay (and sometimes other receiver functions like going to the list or the guide) will cause audio and video dropouts to the recordings being made. 

This really sucks, as all the recordings I have made during primetime over the last few days have dropouts all over them! I hope this gets fixed before the next update.


----------



## brown7610 (Oct 22, 2006)

I got 119 last night as well. It came automatically. I am in the SF South Bay Area.


2-HR20-700s
PT-AE900U Projector
HT-PC
Philips 42” Plasma


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

no_to_co said:


> I have noticed this over the last few nights, and now have confirmed it last night:
> 
> When recording any HD and SD content (Satellite, OTA, mpg2 ,mpg4) while watching other recorded shows (or watching the show that is being recorded) and using trickplay (and sometimes other receiver functions like going to the list or the guide) will cause audio and video dropouts to the recordings being made.
> 
> This really sucks, as all the recordings I have made during primetime over the last few days have dropouts all over them! I hope this gets fixed before the next update.


Are the dropouts still there after a restart? I've noticed that most problems I have that are not BSOD, recover (at least temporarily) after a restart.

Sully


----------



## cricks (Jan 4, 2007)

I just got 119 last night. Woke up this morning and my OTA channels were rearanged in the guide and some were gone completely. 

I tried tuning to 2-1, my local fox channel but got nothing. Not even in the guide. 2-2 give me the 771 searching message.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

cricks said:


> I just got 119 last night. Woke up this morning and my OTA channels were rearanged in the guide and some were gone completely.
> 
> I tried tuning to 2-1, my local fox channel but got nothing. Not even in the guide. 2-2 give me the 771 searching message.


Had the same problem with the same station the day after I got 119. Redo the OTA setup again and it will fix it.

Allen


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> A red button reset (RBR) after any firmware update seems to stabilize the HR20 and eliminate most if not all problems for most folks.


This morning was my third RBR since downloading 119. It also rebooted on its own in between the first and second reboot so four times total.


----------



## cricks (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Allen!

Ill try the OTA setup when i get home. It was a bummer watching the morning news in SD this morning.


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

bsmithFX4 said:


> I had another Black Screen Bug last night. This time it froze while I was using the unit. I had been watching the Lakers game on ESPN HD, live, never using any trick plays. Left the unit on ESPN HD for a while after the game to watch SportsCenter. Then, went to my List to watch a recording of Beauty and the Geek from the SD version of KTLA 5 CW. As soon as I hit play with the show highlighted in the List, the unit froze. The small frame in the upper-right corner was black, and the unit become totally unresponsive. RBR fixed it and I was then able to view the recording with no problems.
> 
> After 2 or so days of 119 seeming like the most stable release in a while, my opinion of it has now changed. I had had no RBR's on this unit for a while before this release.


I just got home from work and complete black screen. Rebooting now. I think this is reboot #8 since sunday. On a roll for most reboots in a seven day period.


----------



## Objectivity (Oct 15, 2006)

I had my first did not record error with 0119. My wife went to play the Doodlebops for my six one year old and she (both my wife and daughter) weren't happy with the question of whether or not to erase.

I can't help much with specifics, except that it was an afternoon showing and nothing else was recording at the same time.

Oh yea, I added the season pass after I downloaded 0119. It wasn't a carryover.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Had a weird one when I got home. Tuner one was on OTA ABC news and Tuner 2 recording HDNetMovie. The time bar was stuck about 1/2 behind real time. Trick play forward would not work, only rewind (then first forward was ok).


----------



## timvan (Nov 10, 2006)

uscboy said:


> Still having an issue with going from DD audio to non-DD and then back to DD audio.
> 
> I've given a more detailed description in previous 'issues' threads, but basically
> the problem is that when I switch to something non-DD and then back to
> ...


Mine does the same except all sound goes out and takes a reb button reset to get any sound back.


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info but I have always done it this way. I select the PPV in the guide and mark it to record. It records and then sometime later I watch it and at the 5 min mark it comes up and says do you want to purchase it or you can select the recorded show from My VOD and there is an option to BUY and it will be purchased. Sometimes I buy it but don't watch it right away as in this case. For instance XMen...I recorded it without buying it under ver 10B back on 1/4/2006. Under 119 I hit select on it from My VOD and then picked BUY. After a couple are you sure popups it had been bought and I then played it just fine. The way you describe may be the safest way to do it and I will do that next time and see if that helps but it does normally work the way I have been doing it as long as a version change doesn't get thrown in the middle. Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Got 119 overnight, babysit the ToDo list as usual. Checked it at 6:00 am before going to work. Isles @ Flyers, canceled, no reason. Re-scheduled it, as always. Got home from work, no recording. History says "canceled" no reason. Its official, I HATE 119                           

With 10b, I only had to babysit twice a day. Recording stability fixed my ass. 

OK, time to go watch the game on my good, reliable, never fails TiVo!

OK, now its later, the Isles won, TiVo worked, so I started messing with the other "improvements." The best I can say so far, is that nothing else has gone wrong. The menus are no faster than 10b. The playback is no faster than 10b (still a 2 second delay after selecting play in List). Most of the time, the audio came back after trickplay a little faster, but that was intermittant with 10b, so I'm holding judgement. Trickplay is still jerky and ugly (remember, I just watched my TiVo for the first time since 10b was released, so I had gotten used to crappy looking trickplay, and I was just reminded what trickplay should look like.)


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Objectivity said:


> I had my first did not record error with 0119. My wife went to play the Doodlebops for my *six one* year old and she (both my wife and daughter) weren't happy with the question of whether or not to erase.
> 
> I can't help much with specifics, except that it was an afternoon showing and nothing else was recording at the same time.
> 
> Oh yea, I added the season pass after I downloaded 0119. It wasn't a carryover.


You have six one year olds? Or a 61 year old? ( My 83 y/o mother would prolly like Doodlebops.):lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Just got back from 5 days on the road. 4 of my 6 series links were not recorded. All from NY HD locals (from the sat, I haven't hooked up OTA yet). Listed as canceled. No conflicts. And no one in the house used this TV while I was away. It was untouched. The two recordings I do have have problems. Missing the opening 2 to 3 minutes on each (gray screen, no sound, FFD till the picture appears), lots of stuttering throughout. Quite a few flashes of pixelization. And it seems like the clock on 119 is even more out of whack. Both of these shows were cut off a at least a minute or two. 

The wife tells me she is missing some shows she thought she recorded too. So I checked. They were canceled too. One was listed as deleted. She swears she didn't watch it or delete it.


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

I got 119 last night automatically. At least, I think I did since my blue ring lights are now real bright. I had them turned down. Anyway, when I turned on the HR20 and TV tonight I got a picture but could not use the remote for any action. I did the reboot and still have no remote capability. Should I continue to reboot in hopes that the remote will start to work?


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I never had any missed recordings before 119 and I've had two missed recordings since downloading 119. One was How I Met Your Mother and the other was Friday Night Lights. Both were OTA recordings and both had the same message in History, which was something like "It was only partially recorded because it became unavailable." Even though History said is was a partial recording, there was not anything in the To Do list. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

*Second RBR in as many days -- No trickplay
*

OK, second RBR today.

Switching from 5-1 FOX KVUUDT on D* to 10-1 KLVXDTon D* in Las Vegas

No trickplay, no other recording, just changing channels -- BSOD!

Sure hope "Raven" isn't 119 as-is.


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

Two problems today with the 0x119.

(1) Recorded Grey's Anatomy via Series Link. But when I hit play to watch it, I just got a black screen for about 1 minute, then it asked to Keep or Delete (so technically, not the IKD bug). I tried the RBR but that didn't solve the issue.

(2) I recorded SportsCenter last night. I watched it today. Before the program ended, I pressed the "BACK" button and selected "DELETE" which took me back to the list of recorded programs. SportsCenter was still listed as a recorded item. When I exited out of everything and hit "LIST", SportsCenter wasn't listed anymore.


----------



## mdickson (Oct 4, 2006)

Having the same 'blank screen' problems with 119.
Also the system is very sloowww.
Takes upwards of 10 sec. to respond to commands from the remote.
Channel changes that some are saying is blank screen seem they are 
just not waiting long enough.
When I do a channel change it just takes a while for the blank screen
to go away and the channel to change, seems like about 2-5 min.
I would say this is not a reasonable response time. 
Reboot seems to correct for now.

I was waiting for 119 to go gold and did not force a download in case there was
any problems, guess it didn't mater I got it anyway.
This seems and sounds like a big step back.

Good thing the next one is coming out this weekend.


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

Pakratt said:


> I got 119 last night automatically. At least, I think I did since my blue ring lights are now real bright. I had them turned down. Anyway, when I turned on the HR20 and TV tonight I got a picture but could not use the remote for any action. I did the reboot and still have no remote capability. Should I continue to reboot in hopes that the remote will start to work?


I did another RBR and this time the receiver shut off and the TV showed "looking for signal". Would not budge from this. Did another RBR and this time it reset but the remote will still not work. I haven't had any significant problems other then audio drops prior to 119 and now I can only watch the channel that was on when I turned the TV off before 119 was downloaded. Would appreciate any ideas on how to get out of this situation.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Not able to view either CSI HD on CBS San Diego Ch 8 KFMB tonight..at 8 or the 9 pm recording. NOT OTA. Have to switch over to the Directivo box to watch it in SD

I get a grey screen that does nothing. the 9pm recording starts at -1 minute..FF or RW does nothing except display FF 4 but doesnt move. 30 Sec Slip does nothing. 8pm showing starts at 0 but does not play..grey screen as well

Recroded Scrubs NBC San Diego 39 KNSD HD and it started at 1minute mark. Have had this 3 times with this update


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

Pakratt said:


> I did another RBR and this time the receiver shut off and the TV showed "looking for signal". Would not budge from this. Did another RBR and this time it reset but the remote will still not work. I haven't had any significant problems other then audio drops prior to 119 and now I can only watch the channel that was on when I turned the TV off before 119 was downloaded. Would appreciate any ideas on how to get out of this situation.


OMG, I'm so stupid. Just changed the batteries in my remote and guess what...it works fine. Had the original batteries in the remote. Haven't used the remote that much but perhaps they weren't fully charged when I installed them 4 months ago. I now have fresh Duracells inserted.....and sorry 119 for the blame.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> Not able to view either CSI HD on CBS San Diego Ch 8 KFMB tonight..at 8 or the 9 pm recording. NOT OTA. Have to switch over to the Directivo box to watch it in SD


What's going on with KFMB lately? I'm experiencing audio drops, bad audio sync, video stutter, and audio buzz.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

MrCuda74 said:


> Thanks for the info but I have always done it this way. I select the PPV in the guide and mark it to record. It records and then sometime later I watch it and at the 5 min mark it comes up and says do you want to purchase it or you can select the recorded show from My VOD and there is an option to BUY and it will be purchased. Sometimes I buy it but don't watch it right away as in this case. For instance XMen...I recorded it without buying it under ver 10B back on 1/4/2006. Under 119 I hit select on it from My VOD and then picked BUY. After a couple are you sure popups it had been bought and I then played it just fine. The way you describe may be the safest way to do it and I will do that next time and see if that helps but it does normally work the way I have been doing it as long as a version change doesn't get thrown in the middle. Thanks again for the suggestion.


Hope it works! Keep us posted. And thanks for explaining how you've been able to use PPV with the HR20. That's pretty much what I had expected, but I've never seen it function like that.

So I guess this is a definite NEW BUG report (at least the first I've seen of it).


----------



## TDooley (Jan 10, 2007)

Previous version was 0x10b, automatic upgrade last night, no RBR / resets or automatic reboots seen.

1. Some of the scheduled records did not show up until after going to the guide and navigating to the show being recorded.

2. On HD channel ( local CBS affiliate and others - not sure if 2/4 encoders ) if an SD like advertisement is shown, get what looks like a couple of scan lines at the top of the dsiplay area ( within letterboxed area ) that are white and look to be data ( series of bars and spaces flicking rapidly back and forth ).

3. Guides extend several lines below display area regardless of full or letterboxed.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## phaworth (Dec 27, 2006)

I just noticed that 119 was downloded to my HR20 this morning at 2:47am. Did it go national? I didn't request it in any way.

Now my HR20 thinks there is only 1 tuner in it. If something is recording and I try to change channels, I get a message that both tuners are in use and do I want to stop recording something, but the screen only shows info on 1 tuner.

An RBR fixed it but why did I get this update in the first place. If I experience any more problems with it, can I go back to the previous release with the 02468 procedure?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

OK this is rediculous:

0x119 is not ready either.

On my Component HR-20 recorded CSI on Chanel 81, MPEG 2 tonight.
Went to play it back, screen shows 1:02 recorded (proper time count), but get black screen and tick is locked -- FF/RW, skip etc all no effect.

Exit screen, tune channels, go back to list see recording and proper time
same issue.

Software reboot time.

Return to guide after reboot and list shows NO CSI at all. Recording gone.

0x119 - not ready for national release.
HR-20 still does not do what it is supposed to do. Record shows reliably.

Will D* ever get this box working right? :soapbox:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

phaworth said:


> I just noticed that 119 was downloded to my HR20 this morning at 2:47am. Did it go national? I didn't request it in any way.
> 
> Now my HR20 thinks there is only 1 tuner in it. If something is recording and I try to change channels, I get a message that both tuners are in use and do I want to stop recording something, but the screen only shows info on 1 tuner.
> 
> ...


Yes, 0x119 is going national now. Another early release opportunity for the next version will occur Friday and Saturday evening ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=76919

Because 0x119 is your official version now, you can no longer revert back to anything older.


----------



## jakimj (Jan 19, 2007)

When I get better at this I will add screen dump

Just froze on playback (30 Rock). Box was dead for 3 minutes (or so)

When it came back (no reboot)
- Viewing only returned.
- Trick play - non-functional
- Have the skip to the end of the file effect for everything in playlist
- Checked Info and Test 

Temperature reads 32oF (right after returning from freeze.....)

Teperature reading did return to 120oF before reboot.
Before reboot - viewing was functional
Rebooting Recorder returned function
Trick play workin
Playback of playlist working.

Temperature reads 127oF

I am sure this is an effect - but thought the temp was a humorous side effect


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Had my first lost recording. Ugly betty (OTA) started recording at the same time as last HDNet movie finished. I was watching HR10 the yellow light was on an stopped on time at 8pm. When I went to watch it it, the bar was stuck at -1:35. Would not play. Tried several times doing various stuff in between. Finally did an RBR and the recording was gone. WAF near zero!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

0119 - MPEG-4
Per season pass, back-to-back "According to Jim"'s were recorded. (LocalHD) I can't get either one to play - only black screen. I'll try an RBR before Raven just for fun.

Damn....... I like Jim!

:shrug:


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

PajamaGuy said:


> 0119 - MPEG-4
> Per season pass, back-to-back "According to Jim"'s were recorded. (LocalHD) I can't get either one to play - only black screen. I'll try an RBR before Raven just for fun.
> 
> Damn....... I like Jim!
> ...


Try fast forwarding through the first couple of minutes. Both of my Jim recordings appeared to be dead too. But when I FFD at 1 the picture appeared about 2 or 3 mins into each show.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

S. DiThomas said:


> OK this is rediculous:
> 
> 0x119 is not ready either.
> 
> ...


I have experienced the exact same issue with 119. I had never seen this issue before 119.

Mark


----------



## PapaMouse (Dec 19, 2006)

I know I have seen a post or two about it previously but I am posting here to hopefully help with a numbers count.
Came home yasterday 1-18-06 to watch some of the programs from the previous night. I couldnt get anyu reply from my crestron remote. All my other sats were working but when I went the the HR20 it only showed a channel, just couldn't do anything with it.. I Did get the original remote and tried using that as well, but to no avail. I used the Red button to restart it and when it came up everything was working normal. 

Just a little feedback

Eric


----------



## JHL (Jan 15, 2007)

I have had the HR20 for only 5 days so I still have a lot to learn.
The firmware was upgraded to 0x119 on Thursday morning and I made several recordings during the day.

1) Movies recorded from HD channels and standard satellite channels seem fine.
2) I recorded Gray's Anatomy last night while watching a movie and then switched over to watch it when the movie ended. I got several glitches in the recording that seem to line up nicely with channel switching. If I get a chance I will try and reproduce this problem again.
3) Why does the HR20 dump the guide when you run setup? I was trying reconfigure my system and it is annoying to have to wait another 24 hours for a complete guide. I don't think any of the changes I attempted should have affected the guide.

John


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

alv said:


> Had my first lost recording. Ugly betty (OTA) started recording at the same time as last HDNet movie finished. I was watching HR10 the yellow light was on an stopped on time at 8pm. When I went to watch it it, the bar was stuck at -1:35. Would not play. Tried several times doing various stuff in between. Finally did an RBR and the recording was gone. WAF near zero!!!!!!!!!


Their are many of us reporting this issue on 119.

Hey Earl...this is a serious flaw in 119 that I definately did not see in any previous release!

Mark


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Received Ox119 after an automatic DL on 1/18 at 2:29am.

*Prior to the Issue:*

Recorded all SL's yesterday (1/18) without incident. Went to bed last night after watching a prerecorded MPEG-4 Scrubs episode (recorded under Ox119).

Prior to putting the HR-20 in standby, I can 100% confirm that it was tunned to a local SD channel (NBC in Sacramento).

*The Issue:*

1. Woke up this morning, powered on my plasma and HR-20.
2. Black Screen appeared.
3. I checked to make sure my Plasma was on the correct input.  - it was.
4. Pressed the channel UP and could see the blue LED on the front panel of the HR-20 respond.
5. Screen stayed black.
6. Pressed channel UP again and could see the blue LED respond to the IR command.
7. Screen stayed black.
8. On my third attempt to press channel UP, the HR-20 appeared to freeze and was unresponsive to IR commands (as indicated by the blue LED).
9. Performed a RBR and went to work.

Under Ox10b (my previous software release) I had zero lock ups in the several weeks I ran it. Last reboot (prior to this morning) was on 1/11/06 when I rolled back to Ox10b from Ox115 due to spontaneous reboots under that release. My HR-20 (up until this morning) had been trouble free under Ox10b.

My current configuration can be found in my auto signature below.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've hit upon what I think is a Live Buffer problem. While tuned to an MPEG4 channel (KNTV), the trick play functions do not work. PLAY brings up the time bar (with green buffer visible). However, you cannot move backward in the buffer. It is almost like the Beginning marker of the buffer has been set to the same point as the Ending marker of the buffer (Live TV). After changing the channels and then returning, the trick play functionality returned.


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

spunkyvision said:


> Not able to view either CSI HD on CBS San Diego Ch 8 KFMB tonight..at 8 or the 9 pm recording. NOT OTA. Have to switch over to the Directivo box to watch it in SD
> 
> I get a grey screen that does nothing. the 9pm recording starts at -1 minute..FF or RW does nothing except display FF 4 but doesnt move. 30 Sec Slip does nothing. 8pm showing starts at 0 but does not play..grey screen as well
> 
> Recroded Scrubs NBC San Diego 39 KNSD HD and it started at 1minute mark. Have had this 3 times with this update


I had all those symptoms in my HR20 that sits in the living room. Thankfully I have the Directivo box (SD) in my room which I use as a backup. It sucks that I have to record everything on two DVRs. I have another DVR in my room (yes, I have two DVRs in my room) which I use only for movies, sporting events, game shows, etc., but I might have to use that as a 2nd backup for the MUST SEE shows.

I'm willing to tolerate programs starting at the 1 minute mark. It's those programs that do not play that annoy the hell out of me.

Oh, and pinkie is back with a vengeance. Last night, I got it almost everytime I hit the FF button. I never get it with the REW button though.


----------



## denno (Sep 2, 2006)

Recordings made with 119 are softer than live TV--is this a known issue? I never noticed this problem before.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

denno said:


> Recordings made with 119 are softer than live TV--is this a known issue? I never noticed this problem before.


Haven't noticed that.........but:

Commercials are ear piercing loud as compared to programming. I don't know what causes this; but have noticed that it happens more when commercials aren't in DD5.1.

I'm getting bored with having to lower and raise volume every 10 mintues.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Haven't noticed that.........but:
> 
> Commercials are ear piercing loud as compared to programming. I don't know what causes this; but have noticed that it happens more when commercials aren't in DD5.1.
> 
> I'm getting bored with having to lower and raise volume every 10 mintues.


complain to the station.. they are doing it...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Vinny said:


> Haven't noticed that.........but:
> 
> Commercials are ear piercing loud as compared to programming. I don't know what causes this; but have noticed that it happens more when commercials aren't in DD5.1.
> 
> I'm getting bored with having to lower and raise volume every 10 mintues.


Lots of threads here about this problem. It's just the nature of the beast I'm afraid. Every station & network seems to have their own ideas about what the correct volume should be for their programs and commercials, and the addition of Dolby Digital audio has only made things worse. DirecTV just passes along what they get from the broadcasters. I just keep my volume control handy at all times


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Lots of threads here about this problem. It's just the nature of the beast I'm afraid. Every station & network seems to have their own ideas about what the correct volume should be for their programs and commercials, and the addition of Dolby Digital audio has only made things worse. DirecTV just passes along what they get from the broadcasters. I just keep my volume control handy at all times


Yep......that's what I do too.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

DD broadcasts are not "volume leveled" if you have a 'night' setting on your reciver it will level them but, you will lose the BOOMS in your movie..


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

houskamp said:


> DD broadcasts are not "volume leveled" if you have a 'night' setting on your reciver it will level them but, you will lose the BOOMS in your movie..


True.....I could do that; but I like the booms!....it's what keeps me awake waiting for forced downloads.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

After receiving 0x119, but caller id, which never had a probelm since day one, stopped working. There is absolutely no hardware configuration changes in between.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I changed the name of this thread to be Software Update, as it has started to be pushed out to some systems.


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

For me, the 0x119 has been the most stable update so far. No BSOD, no recording anomalies, no trick problems, CID has been working... I hope Raven is just as good... I’m happy it does what I ask it to do.

I know some folks haven’t had the same results as mine… that concerns me… why some work some don’t ?


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Turn my HR20 on and initially, my local OTA NBC HD had no signal, which is not too unusual, as it's signal is from Mt. San Bruno and not Sutro like the rest of the OTA HD. Got signal from the other OTA HDs, but the image was frozen, as if I had paused it, but the audio was fine.  

I then check other channels, local MPEG4s, ESPN HD, and even SD channels. All of the video was frozen, but audio was okay. I could even rewind and hear the audio replayed, but the image was just a still image. Fast fowarding, just gave me another still image with audio.

RBR and everything is back to normal. Thankfully so, as I had HDNet's showing of Close Encounter of a Third Kind in HD scheduled to record.

Hmmm...

Oh, as for Caller ID, never really noticed, but it does seem slower.

Anyways, I'll be grabbing Raven tonight.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Elvis 2 Thursday recording issues
=======================

I guess my HR20 was confused before the recording began last night. When I got home about 10pm, all recordings that had finished were unplayable. I did a restart and they all disappeared from My Playlist. After the restart ER and Men in Trees were recorded – they seem to be fine, though I haven’t watched them yet. It's odd, it seems that any program that I delete when the receiver is "confused" (BSOD, IKD, etc.), even playable ones, come back after the restart, while the corrupt recordings disappear. I've deleted Ugly Betty from last week 3 times! 

Anyway, recording details:

My Name Is Earl WNCN 17 (MPEG4) 8pm – BSOD – gone after restart
Ugly Betty WTVDD 11 (MPEG4) 8pm - grey screen of death – gone after restart
The Office WNCN 17 (MPEG4) 8:30pm – unplayable bug – gone after restart
CSI 5-1 WRALDT (OTA, MPEG2) 9pm – gone after restart
Grey’s Anatomy WTVDD 11 (MPEG4) 9pm – gone after restart
restart
Men in Trees WTVDD 11 (MPEG4) 10pm – seems fine
ER WNCN 17 (MPEG4) 10pm - seems fine

Bring on the Raven!!

Sully


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

Last night I manually recorded Smallville and SuperNatural off of 39.1 in Miami via OTA and both items were NOT in my playlist..The history file show that they were recorded..

I also lost 2 recordings last Sunday night..I manually recorded Desp. HouseWives and Brothers and Sisters via 10.1 in Miami via OTA..They were not in my playlist..
The history said I canceled them, but I did not..

...I did un-plug the power cords for reset on both units and this did not bring back the lost recordings...

...This is the first time I have lost recordings on my HR20's...

The audio sync problems that I have been having for several months have gotten worse..My Pioneer VX49tx receiver cannot sync the audio from all types of programing..From OTA to Directv DD programs..I have to power on/off my receiver every time I turn the HR20 on or change channel..This is very frustrating..         

I do not think I should have to buy a new receiver in the hopes that it is compatible with the HR20..BTW I have 3-H20's and I did not have any audio sync problems..

Roy in Miami..


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I have Elvis software..


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow the new update to rid us of 0x119 can't come soon enough.

Just turned on my Component Box to prepare for download of newest Release
Candidate and box locked sold.

Tick tock. That makes this the worst relase since 0x10b.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I had a different BSOD last night with 119. I came home to find a blank screen on HDNET (MP2 HD), so I changed channels to 5 (MP2 SD) and still no picture. I pressed down 1 to channel 4 (MP4 HD) and after 2 seconds of silence, sound appeared. 5 seconds later, the picture appeared. I pressed down once again to go to channel 2 (MP4 HD), and the same thing happened, sound after 2 sec, picture after 5 mores sec. I thought this was weird, so I pressed 11 (MP4 HD) and the same thing happened. I tried 5 (MP2 SD) again, and no picture or sound. Last, I went to list to watch Psych (USA MP2 SD) and no picture or sound, but the progress bar did move along.

Had to RBR, but since 119 has been a total failure, and I was in the Raven window, I entered to code to go to 11b. That's where I am now. Problem went away.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

HDMI box with west coast push 0x119.

Black screen on start today - menus work but had to reset to get any video/sound. Last use was Friday Morning - left on KTLA Channel 5 non HD local.

Hopefully we are beyond a national release of this version. It is as bad as 0x10b with BSB recurring every few days on start from standby.


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

BSB is back on 119. When trying to bring it back from standby, the Black screen appeared. RBR fixed that for the moment. 
Question: Does anybody else gets BSB when the HR20 stays on and is not on standby?
At this point, I am ready to switch to Dish. Enough is enough. Paying $100.00 monthly and having to go through this on a regular basis is absolutely ridiculous. 



Panasonic 42PX600u
HR20-700 2
HR10-250 6.3b


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

BSB (menu but no sound/picture) two days in a row with my LA push HDMI box (both after >20 hour standby).

Ridiculous.

Called D* - on hold, recommended by the recording to call back later since they are so busy. CSR transferred me to tech support suggesting I need a box swap.

Box is worthless every morning for 5-6 minutes.


----------



## trgonz (Sep 26, 2006)

I downloaded 11b Friday night. The only issue I have seen and confirmed was a problem with the HR-20 is "pinkey"

I have seen it almost every time I FF today.


----------



## bubbadawg (Oct 12, 2006)

Here's one I haven't seen yet, but I don't spend a lot of time reading other posts. If my HR20 is on one of the XM channels and I decide to watch a saved recording, after an alloted period of time, the screen saver will come on. It will stay on until I press a button on the remote. For some reason, the unit thinks that I am still watching (listening) to XM. 

Anyone else experience this one?


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Yes


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

RMSko said:


> I never had any missed recordings before 119 and I've had two missed recordings since downloading 119. One was How I Met Your Mother and the other was Friday Night Lights.


I had one phantom recording before 119. With 119, on Monday 1/22, I turned on the TV and the program showing was "The Class" on channel 80. I rewound it and the rewind took me all the way into "How I Met Your Mother" which was a series link recording. I decided to exit and choose the latter program from the playlist. The line display was for 0 time into a 30 minute recording but it wouldn't play. The usual FF, slip and replay button use to get it started didn't work. A reboot lost the program entirely.


----------

